# El cafecito :)



## Hypathya (Apr 28, 2010)

¡Hola hermosas!

Bueno, pues este es nuestro thread de pĺática (o sea chismecito) en español!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 De esta manera, Ana (aka Purple) no volverá a regañarnos y hacernos volver al tema en los threads de colecciones. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ¡¡Te queremos Ana!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

¡Bienvenidas!


----------



## Purple (Apr 28, 2010)

Gracias Eugenia por abrir este thread!!!            
Prometo ya no regañar a nadie, ok???? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Como te decía hace rato no pude subir las fotos en los PM, pero aqui están para que las veas (no es tortura, eh?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
Attachment 11078

Antique Gold, Mutiny, Steel blue, Teal.
Star by Night, Lotusland, Glamour Check! y Talent Pool.

Attachment 11079


----------



## Hypathya (Apr 28, 2010)

​¡Qué emoción!


----------



## ZARA (Apr 28, 2010)

Qué bueno saber de ti Ana y q te hayas distraído un poquito. Cuéntanos si compraste algo de la nueva cole Pret a papier.


----------



## Purple (Apr 29, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ZARA* 

 
_Qué bueno saber de ti Ana y q te hayas distraído un poquito. Cuéntanos si compraste algo de la nueva cole Pret a papier._

 
Gracias Zara! Fijate que si me sirvió de distracción aunque no dejas de pensar completamente en que vuelva a temblar. En San Diego se sienten los temblores también, no tanto como en Mexicali, pero igual y como ya estamos asustados cualquier movimiento nos hace pensar en que si no vendrá uno mas fuerte. Pero mira, yo no mas entraba a las tiendas, localizaba un punto donde resguardarme en caso de temblor, y seguía comprando, jeje. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



De Pret a Papier me traje el paint pot en Coral Crepe, Gazzete Grey, Tissueweight (que por cierto me pusieron 2 y yo solo habia pedido uno, ni modo), los blush Instant chic, y Garb, los lipsticks Archetype y Dressmaker, Dressmaker y los 2 esmaltes de uñas (Brown Bag y Originality). En un tiempecito les subo fotos de mi nuevo arsenal


----------



## ZARA (Apr 29, 2010)

¡Qué emoción! Espero que llegue pronto a México, ayer me dijo mi MUA q la ya la vió antier q se fue al update, y que les llegará para el 15 de Mayo (se me va a hacer eterno) pues son totalmente mis colores, espero nos muestres pronto tus fotos y si llegas a subir swatches nos avises para checarlos, estoy muy interesada en el PP Coral Crepe, en el chromagraphic pencil, y las sombras, aunq al final siempre termino trayendo demás cositas a casa.


----------



## ZARA (Apr 29, 2010)

Espero chicas q puedan abrir el thread de Pret a papier para no mezclarlos con el cafecito


----------



## bgajon (Apr 30, 2010)

Qué piensan hacer estos días de mega puente chicas?
Yo estoy pensando en recorrido museos en el DF con las chamacas. Cine, parque y a ver que más hacemos. La ciudad va a estar muy linda sin tanta gente estos días.


----------



## Purple (Apr 30, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bgajon* 

 
_Qué piensan hacer estos días de mega puente chicas?
Yo estoy pensando en recorrido museos en el DF con las chamacas. Cine, parque y a ver que más hacemos. La ciudad va a estar muy linda sin tanta gente estos días._

 
yo no se que haremos, sin dinero, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ....quedé muy gastada de la semana pasada, así que se nos tiene que ocurrir algo barato!


----------



## ZARA (Apr 30, 2010)

Que tal una salida al parque en bici, o un pastel de chocoroles, palomitas y películas, no recuerdo muy bien si visité algo en Mexicali porq la verdad me la pasaba en USA cuando iba, pero debe tener cosas interesantes o algún evento gratuito organizado en las plazas comerciales


----------



## Hypathya (May 1, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Purple* 

 
_Gracias Zara! Fijate que si me sirvió de distracción aunque no dejas de pensar completamente en que vuelva a temblar. En San Diego se sienten los temblores también, no tanto como en Mexicali, pero igual y como ya estamos asustados cualquier movimiento nos hace pensar en que si no vendrá uno mas fuerte. Pero mira,* yo no mas entraba a las tiendas, localizaba un punto donde resguardarme en caso de temblor, y seguía comprando, jeje. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*
De Pret a Papier me traje el paint pot en Coral Crepe, Gazzete Grey, Tissueweight (que por cierto me pusieron 2 y yo solo habia pedido uno, ni modo), los blush Instant chic, y Garb, los lipsticks Archetype y Dressmaker, Dressmaker y los 2 esmaltes de uñas (Brown Bag y Originality). En un tiempecito les subo fotos de mi nuevo arsenal 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 








 La seguridad ante todo!!

Ya en serio, me alegro de que te hayas distraído un poquitín. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Y se nota que te distrajiste porque te traíste un buen de cositas!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Disfrútalas mucho, son excelentes elecciones!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ZARA* 

 
_¡Qué emoción! Espero que llegue pronto a México, ayer me dijo mi MUA q la ya la vió antier q se fue al update, y que les llegará para el 15 de Mayo (se me va a hacer eterno) pues son totalmente mis colores, espero nos muestres pronto tus fotos y si llegas a subir swatches nos avises para checarlos, estoy muy interesada en el PP Coral Crepe, en el chromagraphic pencil, y las sombras, aunq al final siempre termino trayendo demás cositas a casa._

 
Sí falta mucho...¡Son 15 días! Y si tomas en cuenta que tiene un mes que nos surtimos de GLOL. ¡Es una eternidad!






 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bgajon* 

 
_Qué piensan hacer estos días de mega puente chicas?
Yo estoy pensando en recorrido museos en el DF con las chamacas. Cine, parque y a ver que más hacemos. La ciudad va a estar muy linda sin tanta gente estos días._

 
Mañana es cumple de mi suegra, así que saldremos a comer. Guardo esperanzas de salir a caminar y disfrutar de la ciudad con mi maridín el domingo!!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Purple* 

 
_yo no se que haremos, sin dinero, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ....quedé muy gastada de la semana pasada, así que se nos tiene que ocurrir algo barato!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
¿Ya sacaste cuentas, corazón? Me apena mucho, no haberte depositado.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ZARA* 

 
_Que tal una salida al parque en bici, o un pastel de chocoroles, palomitas y películas, no recuerdo muy bien si visité algo en Mexicali porq la verdad me la pasaba en USA cuando iba, pero debe tener cosas interesantes o algún evento gratuito organizado en las plazas comerciales_

 
Suena bien!!


----------



## bgajon (May 2, 2010)

Tengo que confesar que hoy me la pase jugando Super Mario Bros. con mi hija mayor, jijiji! Me encanta ese juego yo lo jugaba a la edad de ella, es realmente  chistoso que siga siendo toda una vaga en este juego


----------



## Hypathya (May 2, 2010)

¡Parece que tuvieste un día muy divertido! ¡Bien por tu niña interior! Debe ser increíble jugar videojuegos con tu mamá. ¡Qué envidia me dan! Yo nunca aprendí a jugar videojuegos


----------



## Purple (May 2, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ZARA* 

 
_Que tal una salida al parque en bici, o un pastel de chocoroles, palomitas y películas, no recuerdo muy bien si visité algo en Mexicali porq la verdad me la pasaba en USA cuando iba, pero debe tener cosas interesantes o algún evento gratuito organizado en las plazas comerciales_

 
Es que en Mexicali, lo mas interesante es ir de compras a Estados Unidos! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Todos los que vienen de fuera es lo que encuentran mas atractivo. Es que por el clima tan extremoso no hay mucho a donde salir que no gastes mucho. Hay muchos antros, discos, cines, etc, pero al aire libre casi no, por el mismo calorón que hace y que dura varios meses, los árboles, el pasto y las plantas se queman, ademas de que no aguantas estar sin aire acondicionado. Y en invierno es congelante el frío, así que ni para donde hacerte, jajajaja.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Hypathya* 
_¿Ya sacaste cuentas, corazón? Me apena mucho, no haberte depositado._

 
No he sacado cuentas, mañana las saco y te paso los datos, ok? No te preocupes yo también por descidiosa no me he apurado a hacer las cosas. Y es que con eso de que apenas el jueves regreso mi niña a la escuela, por los daños que se hicieron con el terremoto en su escuela,  pues he andado medio atarantada.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bgajon* 
_Tengo que confesar que hoy me la pase jugando Super Mario Bros. con mi  hija mayor, jijiji! Me encanta ese juego yo lo jugaba a la edad de ella,  es realmente  chistoso que siga siendo toda una vaga en este juego 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Que padre! yo también me la pasé un buen rato con mi niña pero sólo viéndola jugar Super Mario Bros. porque no suelta su Nintendo DS por nada del mundo!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ah! pero eso si, le encanta que la vea jugar!


----------



## bgajon (May 2, 2010)

Uff pues les dire eso de que padre jugar con su Mamá la neuras por ganar, jaajjaja. Hoy al fin terminamos el jueguito PERO resulta que hay un mundo secreto pero para poder jugar en él hay q sacar unas monedas de todos los mundos. Osea que youtube y como sacarlas están a la orden del día. Jajaja!


----------



## ZARA (May 3, 2010)

Siempre hemos dicho q lo mejor de Mexicali y Tijuana está del otro lado pero espero que hayas disfrutado con tu hija, la ventaja con mi pequeñín es q solo tiene 3 años, así q las cosas más sencillas lo entretienen, ya saben está en la época de Winnie Pooh, La casa de Mickey, Barney las crayolas y los megablocks, el playdoh le fascina, así q hasta ahorita ha estado entretenido. El cine todavía no lo aguanta mucho pero las pelis en casa sí pues son mác cortas espero disfruten estos días chicas.


----------



## bgajon (May 3, 2010)

Zara que linda edad de tu bebé!! Disfrutalo muchísimo porque de repente ya tienen casi 12 como la mía y te preguntas, cómo es posible que ya pasaran 12 años cuando apenas ayer la traje del hospital??


----------



## Hypathya (May 4, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Purple* 

 
_Es que en Mexicali, lo mas interesante es ir de compras a Estados Unidos! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Todos los que vienen de fuera es lo que encuentran mas atractivo. Es que por el clima tan extremoso no hay mucho a donde salir que no gastes mucho. Hay muchos antros, discos, cines, etc, pero al aire libre casi no, por el mismo calorón que hace y que dura varios meses, los árboles, el pasto y las plantas se queman, ademas de que no aguantas estar sin aire acondicionado. Y en invierno es congelante el frío, así que ni para donde hacerte, jajajaja.

No he sacado cuentas, mañana las saco y te paso los datos, ok? No te preocupes yo también por descidiosa no me he apurado a hacer las cosas. Y es que con eso de que apenas el jueves regreso mi niña a la escuela, por los daños que se hicieron con el terremoto en su escuela,  pues he andado medio atarantada.

Que padre! yo también me la pasé un buen rato con mi niña pero sólo viéndola jugar Super Mario Bros. porque no suelta su Nintendo DS por nada del mundo!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ah! pero eso si, le encanta que la vea jugar!_

 
Así es Mérida... pero sólo en la parte calurosa. Todo lo tienes que hacer en interiores y aire acondicionado o en una piscina. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




No te preocupes... a mí lo que me preocupa es que te haga falta tu dinerito. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Qué bien que hayas disfrutado de tú hija... aunque sea observándola. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bgajon* 

 
_Uff pues les dire eso de que padre jugar con su Mamá la neuras por ganar, jaajjaja. Hoy al fin terminamos el jueguito PERO resulta que hay un mundo secreto pero para poder jugar en él hay q sacar unas monedas de todos los mundos. Osea que youtube y como sacarlas están a la orden del día. Jajaja!_

 





 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ZARA* 

 
_Siempre hemos dicho q lo mejor de Mexicali y Tijuana está del otro lado pero espero que hayas disfrutado con tu hija, la ventaja con mi pequeñín es q solo tiene 3 años, así q las cosas más sencillas lo entretienen, ya saben está en la época de Winnie Pooh, La casa de Mickey, Barney las crayolas y los megablocks, el playdoh le fascina, así q hasta ahorita ha estado entretenido. El cine todavía no lo aguanta mucho pero las pelis en casa sí pues son mác cortas espero disfruten estos días chicas._

 
¡Qué tierno! Los bebés de 3 años son maravillosos. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bgajon* 

 
_Zara que linda edad de tu bebé!! Disfrutalo muchísimo porque de repente ya tienen casi 12 como la mía y te preguntas, cómo es posible que ya pasaran 12 años cuando apenas ayer la traje del hospital??_

 
Es horrible lo rápido que pasa el tiempo...


----------



## ZARA (May 4, 2010)

La verdad es q apenas tiene 3 años pero si me pongo a ver se han ido volando, tienes razón cuando dices pero si parece ayer q lo traje del hospital y era una cosita chiquitita y ahora lo veo tan independiente ya cuando te das cuenta ya fue al baño le bajóa a la palanca y se lavó las manos y está sentado de nuevo viendo su peli a la cual él solito le puso pausa, y aprende tan rápido tantas cosas, q aprovecho el poco tiempo q me qda del trabajo del oficina y de la casa para estar con él


----------



## Purple (May 4, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ZARA* 

 
_La verdad es q apenas tiene 3 años pero si me pongo a ver se han ido volando, tienes razón cuando dices pero si parece ayer q lo traje del hospital y era una cosita chiquitita y ahora lo veo tan independiente ya cuando te das cuenta ya fue al baño le bajóa a la palanca y se lavó las manos y está sentado de nuevo viendo su peli a la cual él solito le puso pausa, y aprende tan rápido tantas cosas, q aprovecho el poco tiempo q me qda del trabajo del oficina y de la casa para estar con él_

 
Ya se, se va rapidísimo el tiempo y no dejan de sorprenderte cada día!
Hoy me traje a mi niña a la oficina unas horas, porque no tenía quien me la cuidara y vió cuando estaba usando un diskette de 3 1/2 para hacer un pago del IMSS y me dice: Que es eso? (no los conocía) le explico y me dice...ahhh sirve para lo mismo que un USB?? ..y apenas tiene 7 años! pero ellos tiene muchisima tecnología a su alcance, muchisima mas que la que teníamos nosotras a su edad, por eso están tan avanzados


----------



## bgajon (May 5, 2010)

CALLA con eso de la tecnología!! Mi hija hace fan pages y se pone a hablar de chunche y media de la que yo no tengo ni idea!! Jajajajaja! Me siento a veces como ese diskette de 3 1/2 en un mundo USB


----------



## Purple (May 5, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bgajon* 

 
_CALLA con eso de la tecnología!! Mi hija hace fan pages y se pone a hablar de chunche y media de la que yo no tengo ni idea!! Jajajajaja! Me siento a veces como ese diskette de 3 1/2 en un mundo USB 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Andale!! exactamente asi nos hacen sentir! a mi me sorprenden a morir, una amiguita de mi hija (de la misma edad, 7 años) entró el verano pasado a un curso de diseño de páginas web, o sea, en lugar de un campamento X donde te enseñan manualidades o a cocinar (ja!) piden las chamacas un curso de diseño de páginas web, ok?? 

Y pasando a otras cosas, estaba viendo Bianca que en tu estado de ánimo apareces como triste, te pasa algo que quieras platicar??


----------



## bgajon (May 5, 2010)

Gracias Ana por preguntar. No es nada serio pero si estoy muy triste de que no llegó Art Supplies. Moría por Dirty grease paint stick y el delineador morado, pero bueno... Tendré que animarme volviendome loca con las otras colecciones, jajajajaja.


----------



## Hypathya (May 6, 2010)

Me partes el corazón.


----------



## Purple (May 6, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bgajon* 

 
_Gracias Ana por preguntar. No es nada serio pero si estoy muy triste de que no llegó Art Supplies. Moría por Dirty grease paint stick y el delineador morado, pero bueno... Tendré que animarme volviendome loca con las otras colecciones, jajajajaja. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Esos si son problemas! jajajajaja, ya encontrarás con que recuperarte de esa pérdida tan grande, vienen colecciones muuuy padres! yo estoy esperando ansiosa Stereo Rose, aunque digan que saldrá mas claro que el anterior, no importa, dicen que de todas maneras está hermoso!


----------



## bgajon (May 7, 2010)

Eugenia no te me achicopales que te acompaño yo también, jajajaja. Mira ya me consolé volviendome loca con Chanel así que como que muy triste pues ya no, jajajaja.
Ana yo también MUERO por Stereo Rose, pero honestamente aparte de Pret a Papier ninguna otra colección me emociona ya que he decidido dejar de comprar glosses y labiales porque tengo miedo de q los q tengo se echen a perder. Ya tengo más de 40 labiales y de glosses ya voy por los 60. Yo sé q a lo mejor no es tanto para otras de estos lares, pero a mi me da mucha tristeza que se me vayan a echar a perder. Así que me esperaré hasta Stereo Rose.


----------



## Hypathya (May 7, 2010)

Gracias corazón!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Es que me siento un poco culpable de tener Art Supplies y que tú no los tengas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. No se disfruta igual 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




A mí en cambio, me emociona todo!! ¡No tengo remedio! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Pese a que el empaque me choca... estoy que muero por To the Beach!! Luego está Alice+Olivia, que bueno... Me hago de esos pigmentos por las buenas o por las malas!!

Aunque debo confesar eso sí, que, soy muy vigilante con mi compra de labiales... Ya que no me puedo resistir a los de Chanel y que no podemos B2M por sombras, casi nunca compro glosses o labiales de MAC... a menos que me roben el corazón, ¡claro! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




¡No tengo remedio!


----------



## ZARA (May 7, 2010)

Hola Chicas! Les cuento q estoy contenta pero también triste xq del pedido q hice d stila solo me llegaron 2 cositas, xq lo demás está agotado, y tendré q esperar +, aún así tardó 3 semana en llegar, y bueno les cuento q me compré un corrector y un tinted moisturizer spf30 olifree (xq mi piel es grasa y en verano peor) y he qdado encantada esto días q los he utilizado, yo se q en DF es mucho + facil conseguir Stila q aki pero se los recomiendo y en cuanto me lleguen mis demás cositas les contaré


----------



## bgajon (May 7, 2010)

Eugenia te pido de la manera más atenta que disfrutes tus cositas el doble, por tí y por mi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Mira si no se pudo fue por algo y ni modo. Al fin hay otras muchas cositas. Pero como te dije, te sigo agradeciendo que pensaras en mi eso si me lo llevo y quedo y lo disfruto igual ó más que los productos.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Zara podrías dar un review del tinted moisturizer? Es que yo estoy pensando en cual comprar. Stila me llama la atención pero dicen que el de Laura Mercier es una maravilla. Alguien a probado el de Laura Mercier?


----------



## ZARA (May 7, 2010)

¡Con gusto! Solo q en la vida he hecho un review pero trataré de hacerlo lo mejor posible, primero quiero probarlo unos días más (mañana tengo un bautizo así q es una buena oportunidad para probar su duración con el calor) el de Laura Mercier me lo ha recomendado también una amiguita q es MA y trabajó en Mac, pero su experiencia va mucho más amplia y conoce muy bien otros productos como Laura Mercier, Korres ( q también le gustó el tinted moist.) así q espero pronto darte mi reseña. Yo chequé la reseña q hizo pinkie charm de ese producto y por eso me animé puedes irla viendo.


----------



## Hypathya (May 7, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ZARA* 

 
_Hola Chicas! Les cuento q estoy contenta pero también triste xq del pedido q hice d stila solo me llegaron 2 cositas, xq lo demás está agotado, y tendré q esperar +, aún así tardó 3 semana en llegar, y bueno les cuento q me compré un corrector y un tinted moisturizer spf30 olifree (xq mi piel es grasa y en verano peor) y he qdado encantada esto días q los he utilizado, yo se q en DF es mucho + facil conseguir Stila q aki pero se los recomiendo y en cuanto me lleguen mis demás cositas les contaré_

 
¡Qué padre! 

Si en algún momento necesitas que te compre algo y te lo mande, nada más dime!! Es muy posible que así te llegue más rápido. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bgajon* 

 
_





Eugenia te pido de la manera más atenta que disfrutes tus cositas el doble, por tí y por mi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Mira si no se pudo fue por algo y ni modo. Al fin hay otras muchas cositas. Pero como te dije, te sigo agradeciendo que pensaras en mi eso si me lo llevo y quedo y lo disfruto igual ó más que los productos.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Zara podrías dar un review del tinted moisturizer? Es que yo estoy pensando en cual comprar. Stila me llama la atención pero dicen que el de Laura Mercier es una maravilla. Alguien a probado el de Laura Mercier?_

 






 ¡Eres la mejor, preciosa! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




¡Sí! ¡Qué Zara nos dé un review del tinted moisturizer! 

A mí me han hablado maravillas de la línea de Laura Mercier, pero aún no me animo a probarla...


----------



## ILoveMakeup84 (May 8, 2010)

Hola chicas! me uno a la conversación y a la emoción de Stereo Rose! jaja hace poco le compré a una chica por aqui un Stereo Rose nuevo de la última vez ya que dicen que el nuevo es como menos pigmentado aunque el color sigue siendo el mismo asi que queria tener los dos para comparar y porque bueno el color es PRECIOSO! 
Y les debo confesar.. tengo una severa adicción a los MSF's! empecé a comprarlos a mediados de marzo y a la fecha ya tengo 9! Y quiero más! jaja antes no entendia como habia gente con colecciones de 20 de estos polvitos mineralizados mágicos pero ahora si que lo entiendo! pero me tengo que controlar y ahorrar porque en julio me voy con mi familia a Miami y a Orlando en donde iré a un CCO por primera vez! estoy super emocionada!
Por cierto estoy loca también por el Marine Life Highlighter de To the beach.. se ve tan lindo y el color según los swatches es hermoso! A ver como hago para conseguirme uno.. 

Besotes!!


----------



## bgajon (May 8, 2010)

Que genial que vas pronto a E.U. a un CCO!! Te vas a volver loca de la emoción. Yo fui al Premium Outlet en Orlando y BUENO!! Checa que sea el outlet al que vas el Premium porque son lo únicos que tienen CCO.
Y bueno Stereo Rose aunque más ligero no me importa, tiene que ser mío!! JAJAJA! Yo también tengo adicción a los MSF's pero trato de mantenerla en línea porque realmente no los uso mucho.
Eugenia  tu sabes que te tengo mucho cariño por ser tan compartida y linda. Besos preciosa!!


----------



## Purple (May 8, 2010)

Hola a todas!!! uniendome a la conversación sobre los tinted moisturizer les voy a decir que son fantásticos. Yo he usado Stila, Laura Mercier, Benefit, Smashbox y Korres. Por orden de preferencia o que mas me gusta:

1-Laura Mercier. Te queda la piel preciosa, y mira que la mía esta llena de imperfecciones, jeje, además que mi cutis es grasosisimo en algunas zonas y seco en otras, pero el de Laura Mercier humecta donde se necesita. Además su primer es fabuloso! se los recomiendo muchisimo, hace que tu maquillaje sea más fácil de aplicar, dure más y tu piel se siente super rico. El primer tiene una ligera tonalidad verdecita que hace que los enrojecimientos de la piel se noten menos y ayuda a cubrir mas fácil las imperfecciones...me encanta!

2- Smashbox. Un poco mas "light" la sensación de humectante, yo uso el tono Luminous, que es el más claro, porque es el "comodín", o sea que si no estás segura si te va a quedar muy claro o muy obscuro el tono que elijas, mejor usa Luminous, y miren que no soy tan blanquita. NC30 en MAC como referencia. Padrísimo para los días de verano, y el verano de Mexicali es de hasta 50 grados, asi que ya se imaginarán porque uso mucho los tinted moisturizers en lugar de el makeup liquido, que es mucho para alguien que vive aqui.

3-Stila. Tiene buena cobertura, un poco más que Smashbox, lo uso para salidas en las noches del verano.

4-Benefit. Use el que no es "lite", y me gustó, pero lo usé en invierno, creo que para el verano tendría qued usar el "lite", no se si sea oil-free porque no quiero grasa en mi cara revuelta con polvo y sudor.

5-Korres. Al principio estaba encantada con él, pero no me lo he podido terminar porque como que ya no me encanta. Su tono (que compré el mas claro) en mi piel tiende a hacerse naranja y eso no me gusta, yo pienso que es por el calor, además que reseca demasiado mi piel. Lo tienes que difuminar, o expander sobre tu cara en cuanto te lo pongas porque se seca rapidísimo y no te da oportunidad de difuminarlo bien y eso hace que en partes me quede raro. Es oil-free y mi piel grasosisima y me la reseca, y si hace mucho calor se ve como mal aplicado, como plastilina difuminada en la cara. El primer de Korres si se me hace buenísimo, a toda la gente que se lo aplico le ha encantado, es libre de grasa y te ayuda mucho a mantener el maquillaje en buen estado por mas tiempo.

Mi piel es demasiado sensible y tiende a desarrollar brotes de acné si algún ingrediente no le gusta. De todos éstos ninguno me ha caído mal ni causado problemas en mi piel.


----------



## bgajon (May 9, 2010)

Gracias por los reviews Ana. Me sirven muchísimo. Yo usaba el de Smashbox y el tono más claro me quedó algo obscuro y hacia que mi zona T fuera mucho más grasa, por lo que no voy a volver a comprarlo. 
El de Laura Mercier cubre más que el de Smashbox? Porque estoy a punto de irme a comprar uno, jajaja.


----------



## Purple (May 9, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bgajon* 

 
_Gracias por los reviews Ana. Me sirven muchísimo. Yo usaba el de Smashbox y el tono más claro me quedó algo obscuro y hacia que mi zona T fuera mucho más grasa, por lo que no voy a volver a comprarlo. 
El de Laura Mercier cubre más que el de Smashbox? Porque estoy a punto de irme a comprar uno, jajaja._

 
Si, si cubre mas que el de Smashbox. Usaste Luminous, Fair o Light? Porque muchas nos vamos con la idea de que Fair será el mas claro, pero tiende a tener tono rosa, en cambio Luminous es mas neutral y hace que le quede mejor a las pieles claras.
Yo recomiendo mas Laura Mercier, pero ya es cuestion de cada cutis y tipo de piel. La mía es muy grasa en zona T, pero sequisima sobre el labio superior (zona de bigote, jeje) y seca en mejillas, y super sensible, muchas cosas me irritan o me sacan brotes de acné si me descuido.


----------



## bgajon (May 10, 2010)

Creo que ahora voy a probar con Laura Mercier, la descripción de tu cutis es exactamente la mía así que yo espero que a mi también me funcione.


----------



## Hypathya (May 10, 2010)

Wow Ana!! Mil gracias por compartir tu extensa sabiduría respecto a Tinted Moisturizers!!


----------



## Hypathya (May 10, 2010)

Feliz día de las Madres, preciosas!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Deseo de todo corazón que puedan disfrutarlo con sus madres, sus hijas, sus hijos, sus abuelas y su familia entera.

A todas aquellas sin una mamá, que puedan recordar y honrar su memoria con gozo.

A todas aquellas que nunca pudieron conocer a su madre, que puedan perdonar su ausencia y amarla sin reservas.

A todas nosotras que no somos madres o que nunca puedan serlo,  que podamos experimentar la maternidad en cualquiera de sus formas, al menos una vez en nuestras vidas.

Mamás de todo el mundo, tiempo y espacio, sean bendecidas!!


----------



## Purple (May 10, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Hypathya* 

 
_Feliz día de las Madres, preciosas!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Deseo de todo corazón que puedan disfrutarlo con sus madres, sus hijas, sus hijos, sus abuelas y su familia entera.

A todas aquellas sin una mamá, que puedan recordar y honrar su memoria con gozo.

A todas aquellas que nunca pudieron conocer a su madre, que puedan perdonar su ausencia y amarla sin reservas.

A todas nosotras que no somos madres o que nunca puedan serlo,  que podamos experimentar la maternidad en cualquiera de sus formas, al menos una vez en nuestras vidas.

Mamás de todo el mundo, tiempo y espacio, sean bendecidas!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Muchas gracias por lo que a mi me toca!!!! 
Y de todo corazón les deseo muy feliz dia a todas las mamás!!!


----------



## ZARA (May 10, 2010)

¡Muchas gracias por las felicitaciones! Y un beso y un abrazo igualmente a todas. Espero que este lo disfruten mucho. 

Les comento que llevo 6 días usando mi Tinted moisturizer de Stila, el que pedí es el SPF 30 oil free tinted moisturizer en el tono 01 medium, contiene 50 ml. y el precio normal es de 450 pesos pero a mi me lo consiguen en 360 pesos. Mi piel es grasa y hasta ahorta no he observado ningún brote causado por el producto, su cobertura es de ligera a media, y me ha gustado bastante ya que al aplicarlo con la brocha se funde bastante bien en la piel y se adapta perfectamente a mi tono, el sábado fui a un bautizo como les comenté y me duró tdo el día se siente muy ligero, sobretodo ahorita que hace tanto calor no se acumula como las bases líquidas ni se siente pesado, al principio cuando lo aplicas puedes ver un poco de brillo por la humectación que desaperece en cuanto se seca pero te da el tiempo suficiente para esparcirlo en todo tu rostro. Espero les sea de ayuda


----------



## bgajon (May 10, 2010)

Gracias Zara por el review. Eugenia y Ana mil gracias por la felicitación.
Muchas felicidades a todas las Mamás de aquí y del mundo! Reconozco y agradezco el esfuerzo de amor que todas hacen sin el afán de ser reconocidas, las admiro a todas y agradezco la bendición de tener una y ser una. Besos a todas las mamás.


----------



## Hypathya (May 12, 2010)

¡Gracias por el review Zara!


----------



## bgajon (May 13, 2010)

Oigan chicas, yo no sé cuantas más entusiastas de Chanel haya aquí (aparte de Eugenia y su servidora) pero... Ya vieron fotos de la colección de Otoño?
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Si no han visto los avances aquí les paso el link
Chanel Les Contrastes de Chanel Collection for Fall 2010
 Espero que lo que saque MAC en Otoño no me llame tanto la atención porque si no voy a tener que empezar a dejar de comprar cositas desde ahorita para poder ahorrar


----------



## Hypathya (May 13, 2010)

Todo luce delicioso!! Creo que voy a ir buscándole un segundo trabajo a mi maridito!!


----------



## ZARA (May 13, 2010)

Hola preciosas! Gracias por la info, la verdad yo soy super adicta a MAC y me gustan algunas cosas de Clarins y Clinique, pero luego termino dejándolas olvidadas por usar mi marca favorita, pero hablando de compartir gustos no sé ustedes pero otros productos q me encantan son los de The Body shop y les comento q hoy fui a la tienda y tienen la promoción de 3x2, 2x1 y 1x11/2 y les comento q les llegaron nuevos productos así q me traje a casa unos labiales de delipscious, una sombra color cobre (baked) q vienen en la misma forma (media luna) de las q sacó MAC en diciembre (la usé sobre mi paintpot coral crepe y se ve preciosa) y un perfume muy fresco para el diario y tal vez regrese por un bronzer también de la nueva colección. (como premio de consolación ante la falta de MAC)


----------



## ILoveMakeup84 (May 15, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bgajon* 

 
_Que genial que vas pronto a E.U. a un CCO!! Te vas a volver loca de la emoción. Yo fui al Premium Outlet en Orlando y BUENO!! Checa que sea el outlet al que vas el Premium porque son lo únicos que tienen CCO.
Y bueno Stereo Rose aunque más ligero no me importa, tiene que ser mío!! JAJAJA! Yo también tengo adicción a los MSF's pero trato de mantenerla en línea porque realmente no los uso mucho.
Eugenia  tu sabes que te tengo mucho cariño por ser tan compartida y linda. Besos preciosa!!_

 
Sii justo donde nos vamos a quedar con mi familia es al lado del Premium Outlet! me muero de la emoción a ver que consigo..


----------



## ILoveMakeup84 (May 15, 2010)

Por cierto vi un review de los productos para el cuidado de la piel de Laura Mercier hecho por juicystar07 y dice que son buenisimos! que son un poco costosos pero que valen la pena.. yo la verdad estoy tentadisima a probarlos porque últimamente mi piel no está tan bonita que digamos jaja


----------



## ZARA (May 18, 2010)

Hola Chicas! Acabo de ver en una revista la nueva paleta de Clarins Instant Sun light eyeshadow palette, q contiene tonos neutrales (los cuales son mi adicción), si alguna de ustedes ya la vió agradecería sus comentarios pues todavía no la he visto aki, así mismo también quiero ampliar mi colección de neutrales de la linea permanente estoy pensando en swiss choclate, wedge, quarry, sable, y softbrown, alguna recomendación de must haves?


----------



## bgajon (May 18, 2010)

Estoy en estado de conmoción debido a esta noticia:
MAC & Disney: Venomous Villains Collection
EMPIEZO A AHORRAR DESDE AHORITA PORQUE SEGURAMENTE VOY A QUERER TODO!!
Jajajaja!
Qué opinan, les emociona o les es indiferente?


----------



## ILoveMakeup84 (May 18, 2010)

Me super emociona ese Colección nueva!! El empaque debe de ser increible! Toca ahorrar desde ahora porque si quiero comprar por lo menos una cosa! jaja


----------



## ZARA (May 18, 2010)

Me emociona en cuanto a Disney siempre es mágico, pero de acuerdo con la información de Christine (Temptalia) no incluye sombras
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 q es lo q más compro en las colecciones, así q esperaremos q nos sorprendan con los colores y sobre todo el empaque.


----------



## bgajon (May 18, 2010)

De tanta emoción que tenía no me percate de que no se ven sombras anunciadas. Será esto posible? Se me haría raro pero bueno, no hay más qu esperar a tener más noticias.


----------



## ILoveMakeup84 (May 18, 2010)

MAC puso en su sitio web un videito. Mirenlo: Venomous Villains


----------



## bgajon (May 18, 2010)

Está genial el video! Maléfica y Cruela deVil hacen que se me antoje aún más la colección. Estoy sintiéndome ansiosa de saber más.


----------



## Hypathya (May 19, 2010)

WOW!! Qué emoción!! Finalmente lo de los villanos de Disney se hace realidad!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




No puedo creer que no vayan a haber sombras!! 

Ya veremos...

Chicas, las he extrañando!!


----------



## Purple (May 19, 2010)

Donde andabas, Eugenia?? Se te extraña! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Que notición con lo de la colección de Villanos de Disney!!! pero si es triste que venga sin sombras, es lo que más compro de cualquier colección!


----------



## bgajon (May 19, 2010)

Que bueno Eugenia que ya estas de vuelta! No nos tengas tan olvidadas te extrañamos. Besos.


----------



## Hypathya (May 20, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Purple* 

 
_Donde andabas, Eugenia?? Se te extraña! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Que notición con lo de la colección de Villanos de Disney!!! pero si es triste que venga sin sombras, es lo que más compro de cualquier colección!_

 
Hola Ana!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sí lo de los Villanos de Disney es un mega notición, pero aún tengo cierta esperanza en que traigan sombras. A mí también es lo que más me gusta. Amo los labiales, pero tengo demasiados. Además tengo unos labios hipersensibles que se resecan demasiado y no siempre puedo usar labial. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bgajon* 

 
_Que bueno Eugenia que ya estas de vuelta! No nos tengas tan olvidadas te extrañamos. Besos._

 





Hay preciosas, no saben cómo las he extrañado yo también... como que mi día no ha estado completo!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




He estado ocupadísima... una de mis mejores amigas se casa el 29 en Mérida y he tenido que ver algunas cosas por aquí. Además, he estado tomando unos cursos que me mantienen ocupada por las tardes y consumen todo mi "Specktra time".


----------



## Purple (May 20, 2010)

Pues ahora si con tanta cosa que saldrá a la venta, me tengo que conseguir otro trabajo, o uno por las noches! jajajajaja, porque voy a terminar en números rojos!


----------



## ILoveMakeup84 (May 20, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Purple* 

 
_Pues ahora si con tanta cosa que saldrá a la venta, me tengo que conseguir otro trabajo, o uno por las noches! jajajajaja, porque voy a terminar en números rojos! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
Yo estoy igual! tengo algún dinero ahorrado pero es para mi viaje de julio pero bueno después de eso no compraré NADA hasta septiembre que sale la cole de Disney


----------



## Purple (May 20, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ILoveMakeup84* 

 
_Yo estoy igual! tengo algún dinero ahorrado pero es para mi viaje de julio pero bueno después de eso no compraré NADA hasta septiembre que sale la cole de Disney 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yo también tengo ahorrado, que se supone que es para finales de junio para ir al IMATS en Pasadena, y poder gastar agusto ahi, pero con tantas cosas padres que están saliendo, la tentación es grande!
A ver si no termino con unas garras y trapos viejos de guardarropa
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, pero eso si, con una colección de maquillaje enooorme, jajajajaja.


----------



## Hypathya (May 21, 2010)

^


----------



## bgajon (May 24, 2010)

Qué otras colecciones vienen que podrían tentar nuestros ahorros para otoño chicas?
Yo espero poder pasar todos los labiales y glosses que MAC va a  sacar, así podré juntar más dinerito.


----------



## Purple (Jun 5, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ILoveMakeup84* 

 
_Yo estoy igual! tengo algún dinero ahorrado pero es para mi viaje de julio pero bueno después de eso no compraré NADA hasta septiembre que sale la cole de Disney 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Ana, quiero que sepas que estas colaborando a que me quede en la ruina con los tips y el video que subiste del Soleil Tan de Chanel bronzing makeup base, esta padrísimo, fijate que ya lo habia visto en persona, pero nó me animaba a comprarlo por que no sabia como usarlo, pero en el video se ve hermoso!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, Así que estoy pasando de una adicción a otra (de MAC a Chanel) solo que ésta última es mas cara!!!..No se que irá a suceder con mis finanzas


----------



## ILoveMakeup84 (Jun 5, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Purple* 

 
_Ana, quiero que sepas que estas colaborando a que me quede en la ruina con los tips y el video que subiste del Soleil Tan de Chanel bronzing makeup base, esta padrísimo, fijate que ya lo habia visto en persona, pero nó me animaba a comprarlo por que no sabia como usarlo, pero en el video se ve hermoso!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, Así que estoy pasando de una adicción a otra (de MAC a Chanel) solo que ésta última es mas cara!!!..No se que irá a suceder con mis finanzas
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Jaja perdón! si creo que ese video convenció a varias chicas para comprarlo pero de verdad esque se ve muy lindo! Además si te pones a ver el precio no es caro porque son 30 gramos y un bronzer de MAC tiene 10 gramos y cuesta $22 dólares entonces sale mejor el de Chanel, además es mate algo que es difícil de conseguir en un bronzer. Yo quiero usarlo para el contorno como lo usa la chica del video que no tengo nada para eso. Si te lo compras me cuentas que tal te pareció! Yo estoy emocionadísima de comprarmelo


----------



## Hypathya (Jun 7, 2010)

Qué video?? Cuéntenme porfa!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Creo que me he perdido de mucho con mis ausencias!!


----------



## ILoveMakeup84 (Jun 7, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Hypathya* 

 
_Qué video?? Cuéntenme porfa!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Creo que me he perdido de mucho con mis ausencias!!_

 
Hola mi niña! Que bueno que estés de vuelta! como te fue??

Este es el video sobre el Chanel Soleil de Tan de Chanel o el Bronzer Universal. 

YouTube - Chanel Soleil de Tan Bronzer Tutorial and Review

Me lo voy a comprar ahora que vaya a Estados Unidos. Lo voy a pedir como parte de mi regalo de cumpleaños


----------



## Hypathya (Jun 7, 2010)

¡Gracias preciosa! La verdad, conozco bien el bronzer, pero quería saber qué video 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. ¡Cómpratelo! No he podido probar los bronzers en crema de MAC, pero el de Chanel es divino!!

Todo salió muy bien, gracias. He estado súper ocupada pero súper contenta!! De cualquier forma, estoy feliz de estar de vuelta!!


----------



## Purple (Jun 8, 2010)

A ver, quiero que me expliquen, que me platiquen, porque estoy confundida....el Soleil Tan de Chanel bronzing makeup base es liquido, gel, crema? porque en el counter de Macys (EU) me muestran uno y en el mostrador de Sears (Mexico) me muestran otro tipo y supuestamente es el mismo, pero es diferente. Hay varios tonos o es uno solo? Porque el maquillista de Mexico me dice que es líquido y veo muy dorado el tono, la consistencia es mas bien como las Luster drops the Mac....Ayudenme porque no se donde comprarlo!!


----------



## ILoveMakeup84 (Jun 8, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Purple* 

 
_A ver, quiero que me expliquen, que me platiquen, porque estoy confundida....el Soleil Tan de Chanel bronzing makeup base es liquido, gel, crema? porque en el counter de Macys (EU) me muestran uno y en el mostrador de Sears (Mexico) me muestran otro tipo y supuestamente es el mismo, pero es diferente. Hay varios tonos o es uno solo? Porque el maquillista de Mexico me dice que es líquido y veo muy dorado el tono, la consistencia es mas bien como las Luster drops the Mac....Ayudenme porque no se donde comprarlo!!_

 
Ana los Soleil de Tan de Chanel vienen en un tarro y es como crema asi como los bronzeadores en crema nuevos de MAC. Viene un sólo tono (por eso antes se llamaba Bronze Universal) y la consistencia es igual a los de MAC, es decir una crema con acabado como de polvo. Espero te ayude esto


----------



## Hypathya (Jun 8, 2010)

Soleil Tan es la línea de maquillaje bronceador de Chanel. Hay varias presentaciones:




*S T Bronzing Powder.* Es el polvo bronceador, viene en un estuche compacto con una brocha amplia (que cabe en el estuche). Es de textura suave, sedosa y aterciopelada. Viene impresa una textura similar a la arena en el desierto.




*S T Bronzing Make up Base.* Es una base de maquillaje bronceadora. Su textura es similar a un mousse, cremoso y sedoso, no grasoso. Seca completamente en polvo, muy parecido a los bronzers en crema de To the beach, pero aún más sedoso y aterciopelado. Puede usarse sólo o debajo de tu fondo de maquillaje (ya sea líquido o en polvo). El empaque es muy similar al del polvo suelto. El estuche es casi del mismo tamaño.




*S T Sheer Illuminating Fluid.* Es una base líquida de maquillaje. Muy parecida, como has dicho, a las lustre drops sólo que un poco más líquidas. El resultado es muy natural y hermoso. Puedes usarlo sólo o mezclado con tu hidratante o tu maquillaje líquido. El empaque es una botella cilíndrica.

Espero haberte ayudado... a aclarar tu mente... sé que ahora quieres los tres!!


----------



## Purple (Jun 8, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ILoveMakeup84* 

 
_Ana los Soleil de Tan de Chanel vienen en un tarro y es como crema asi como los bronzeadores en crema nuevos de MAC. Viene un sólo tono (por eso antes se llamaba Bronze Universal) y la consistencia es igual a los de MAC, es decir una crema con acabado como de polvo. Espero te ayude esto 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Hypathya* 

 
_Soleil Tan es la línea de maquillaje bronceador de Chanel. Hay varias presentaciones:




*S T Bronzing Powder.* Es el polvo bronceador, viene en un estuche compacto con una brocha amplia (que cabe en el estuche). Es de textura suave, sedosa y aterciopelada. Viene impresa una textura similar a la arena en el desierto.




*S T Bronzing Make up Base.* Es una base de maquillaje bronceadora. Su textura es similar a un mousse, cremoso y sedoso, no grasoso. Seca completamente en polvo, muy parecido a los bronzers en crema de To the beach, pero aún más sedoso y aterciopelado. Puede usarse sólo o debajo de tu fondo de maquillaje (ya sea líquido o en polvo). El empaque es muy similar al del polvo suelto. El estuche es casi del mismo tamaño.




*S T Sheer Illuminating Fluid.* Es una base líquida de maquillaje. Muy parecida, como has dicho, a las lustre drops sólo que un poco más líquidas. El resultado es muy natural y hermoso. Puedes usarlo sólo o mezclado con tu hidratante o tu maquillaje líquido. El empaque es una botella cilíndrica.

Espero haberte ayudado... a aclarar tu mente... sé que ahora quieres los tres!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Muchas gracias a las dos!!! Creo que voy entendiendo, lo que pasó es que aqui en Sears tenian el Iluminating Fluid y el que yo queria nop, que es el Bronzing Makeup Base, y el maquillista por venderme pues me decia que era el mismo!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Pero ahora si que con tu explicación Eugenia terminaré comprando los 3!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




..te estás vengando, verdad???


----------



## Hypathya (Jun 8, 2010)

Yo????


----------



## Purple (Jun 9, 2010)

^^^


----------



## Hypathya (Jun 15, 2010)

Preciosas, ¿dónde andan? Han estado muy calladitas...


----------



## xpaulax (Jun 15, 2010)

Hola chicas.
A ver si alguna me puede ayudar y así no abro un nuevo Thread.

Mi hermana se va a Cancún y me dice que allí me puede conseguir productos de maquillaje muy baratos. Me habla de MAC especialmente.
Estoy intentando buscar precios en internet pero no encuentro nada.
¿Alguna sabéis precios aproximados de productos en Cancún? Cuánto cuesta una sombra, un lipstick, etc. Para hacerme una idea de si me puede comprar mucho o poco, porque soy de España y no sé cuánto de rentable me saldría que me trajeran cosas de allí.

Muchas gracias!!


----------



## Hypathya (Jun 15, 2010)

¡Hola preciosa! Es un gusto ayudarte:

Lipstick: $215

Sombra: $215

Lipglass: $205

Blush: $265

M Blush: $295

MSF: $405

Dazzleglass: $255

Los precios están en Pesos Mexicanos e incluyen impuestos. En Cancún hay tiendas Duty Free, de modo que los productos estarán al menos 11% más baratos. Si te sirve de referencia, el tipo de cambio Euro-peso de hoy es 15.65 pesos por 1 euro.

¡Bienvenida al Mac Chat LA! Espero que te quedes a conversar con nosotras!!


----------



## lady joce (Jun 17, 2010)

hola chicas!!! lamento no haberme conectado con ustedes antes, lo que pasa es que no he tenido nada interesante que contar, en fin...
tengo algunas dudas, espero me puedan ayudar
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




primero, para hacer el B2M debo llevar los recipientes vacion con o sin la caja?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




y segundo, estoy interesada en el Prep+Prime Face Protect SPF 50, pero no sé si está disponible aquí en el DF, de ser así, en cuáles MAC está, y como cuánto cuesta.

creo que eso sería todo, de antemano gacias y que tengan bonita tarde


----------



## Hypathya (Jun 17, 2010)

¡Hola preciosa! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Te extrañaba.

Para hacer el B2M no necesitas llevar las cajas, sólo los recipientes vacíos. Sólo puedes hacer B2M en freestanding stores o Pros. Sólo puedes cambiar envases vacíos por labiales!!

No tengo idea cuánto cuesta el Prep and prime FPS 50. Seguramente en Pro perisur lo tienen. Puedes preguntar por él cuando vayas a hacer el B2M.

Es un gusto saludarte!!


----------



## ZARA (Jun 18, 2010)

Hola preciosas! Solo pasé a preguntarles si ya checaron la información que salió de Venomous Villains, yo pensé q iba a ahorrar xq no iban a tener sombras pero para mi sorpresa y gusto 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 (aunq mi marido diga q ya tengo más cantidad q los probadores exhibidos en MAC) tienen sombras y pigmentos. Hagan sus listas.


----------



## lady joce (Jun 18, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ZARA* 

 
_Hola preciosas! Solo pasé a preguntarles si ya checaron la información que salió de Venomous Villains, yo pensé q iba a ahorrar xq no iban a tener sombras pero para mi sorpresa y gusto 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (aunq mi marido diga q ya tengo más cantidad q los probadores exhibidos en MAC) tienen sombras y pigmentos. Hagan sus listas._

 
pues estoy considerando varias sombras, aunque necesito más o menos verlas para decidir. encontré una foto de cómo será el packing, que no me llamó mucho la atención
http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-...3_742214_n.jpg


----------



## ZARA (Jun 18, 2010)

Gracias por la foto, pensé q sería un poco + estilizado pero bueno esperaré a ver los swatches para decidirme ya q para esas fechas tendremos casi encima las colecciones de otoño y los avances de Holiday (lo bueno es q será cerca de mi cumple así tendré un buen pretexto)


----------



## Purple (Jun 18, 2010)

Pues yo también tendré que esperar a ver las cosas en persona, porque luego prometo que no compraré nada o muy poquito, y termino cargada de compras y la tarjeta en numeros rojos 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Aparentemente no me llama mucho la atención, hasta ahorita, quien sabe en persona, jeje. Pero como buena adicta o buena coleccionista, pues tendré que comprar aunque sea un producto para tener algo con este empaque


----------



## lady joce (Jun 18, 2010)

se necesita ver bien cómo pigmentan y eso, en cuanto a las sombras, lo más  probable es que los ponga en la paleta 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



otra foto: http://s3.amazonaws.com/data.tumblr....eIh/Uo6KzbU%3D


----------



## Hypathya (Jun 21, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ZARA* 

 
_Hola preciosas! Solo pasé a preguntarles si ya checaron la información que salió de Venomous Villains, yo pensé q iba a ahorrar xq no iban a tener sombras pero para mi sorpresa y gusto 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (aunq mi marido diga q *ya tengo más cantidad q los probadores exhibidos en MAC*) tienen sombras y pigmentos. Hagan sus listas._

 
Dónde he escuchado eso??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ZARA* 

 
_Gracias por la foto, pensé q sería un poco + estilizado pero bueno esperaré a ver los swatches para decidirme ya q para esas fechas tendremos casi encima las colecciones de otoño y los avances de Holiday (lo bueno es q será cerca de mi cumple así tendré un buen pretexto)_

 
Pues yo estoy vuelta una loca, ¡todo me súper encanta! Sé que muchas estaban esperando otra cosa y que quizá pudieron hacer algo más sorprendente, pero me gusta.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Purple* 

 
_Pues yo también tendré que esperar a ver las cosas en persona, porque luego prometo que no compraré nada o muy poquito, y termino cargada de compras y la tarjeta en numeros rojos 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Aparentemente no me llama mucho la atención, hasta ahorita, quien sabe en persona, jeje. Pero como buena adicta o buena coleccionista, pues tendré que comprar aunque sea un producto para tener algo con este empaque 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





 Ahh!! Mi hermana gemela!!


----------



## Purple (Jun 28, 2010)

Hola chicas!!! Como han estado? espero que todo este bien con ustedes y sus familias, porque hace mucho que no se de ustedes....todo bien??  Reportense!


----------



## Hypathya (Jun 28, 2010)

Eugenia ha estado aquí checando toooodos los días si aún viven!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ana, ¿cómo se puso el IMATS? ¿le dejaste algo a los demás?


----------



## Purple (Jun 28, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Hypathya* 

 
_Eugenia ha estado aquí checando toooodos los días si aún viven!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ana, ¿cómo se puso el IMATS? ¿le dejaste algo a los demás? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
jajajaja, Por aca Ana tambien revisaba, pero nada
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
El IMATS estuvo padre, solo que llegue mas tarde de lo planeado y ya me toco muchisima gente en los pasillos (y 3 horas de fila en el stand de Make Up Forever
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), no alcance a entrar a una clase que queria
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, y eso me desanimo un poco a comprar (imaginate si hubiera estado animada
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), pero prometo el proximo ano hacer todo lo posible por llegar tempranito en cuanto abran que esta mas despejado todo. Subi algunas fotos del IMATS a mi blog por si las quieren ver, para que se animen a unas vacaciones por aca y nos damos una escapadita a Pasadena, jeje. En el forum de Hauls tambien subi algunas fotos de lo que compre.
Y a todo esto.....sabes donde andan las demas?? hace mucho tiempo que no se dejan ver por estos rumbos.


----------



## ILoveMakeup84 (Jun 28, 2010)

Hola!!! aqui estoy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Ya alistando mi viaje a Estados Unidos. Super emocionada de ir al CCO! ojalà encuentre cosas buenas..
Ana que pena que llegaste tarde al IMATS 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Espero que el proximo año puedas ir más temprano para que no te pierdas de nada...


----------



## Purple (Jun 29, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ILoveMakeup84* 

 
_Hola!!! aqui estoy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Ya alistando mi viaje a Estados Unidos. Super emocionada de ir al CCO! ojalà encuentre cosas buenas..
Ana que pena que llegaste tarde al IMATS 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Espero que el proximo año puedas ir más temprano para que no te pierdas de nada..._

 
Si, ya lo se, ya estaba medio enojada con mi marido, pero ni modo, el próximo año no lo llevo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, aunque no creo que se quiera quedar, porque le gusta mucho lo de los efectos especiales, el maquillaje de las películas y el bodypainting 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




de hecho tooodas las fotos de chicas con bodypainting él las tomó, y mientras yo en la fila de MUFE!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Después me llevó al CCO de Palm Springs, y encontré la sombra Ochre Style de MAC que hace años que buscaba y no la habia podido encontrar, y tambien compré The Perfect Cheek. Lo que no pude encontrar por ningun lado son los pearlglide, espero que en unos mesecitos mas aparezcan por algun CCO.
Que emoción con lo de tu viaje, disfrutalo, approvechalo y cómprate tooodo lo que puedas!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Que bueno que las vuelvo a ver por aquí, ya las extrañaba


----------



## Hypathya (Jun 29, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Purple* 

 
_jajajaja, Por aca Ana tambien revisaba, pero nada
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
El IMATS estuvo padre, solo que llegue mas tarde de lo planeado y ya me toco muchisima gente en los pasillos (y 3 horas de fila en el stand de Make Up Forever
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), no alcance a entrar a una clase que queria
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, y eso me desanimo un poco a comprar (imaginate si hubiera estado animada
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), pero prometo el proximo ano hacer todo lo posible por llegar tempranito en cuanto abran que esta mas despejado todo. Subi algunas fotos del IMATS a mi blog por si las quieren ver, para que se animen a unas vacaciones por aca y nos damos una escapadita a Pasadena, jeje. En el forum de Hauls tambien subi algunas fotos de lo que compre.
Y a todo esto.....sabes donde andan las demas?? hace mucho tiempo que no se dejan ver por estos rumbos._

 





 Quizá en lugar de mirar, debimos escribir algo!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




¡Qué pena que llegaras tarde y encontraras tanta gente! No sabes cómo estuve pensando en tí!! ¿Qué hará Ana? ¿Qué tanto estará comprando? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Ya revisé tu blog y tu haul!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







¡Qué ganas de haberme ido contigo! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Haber si un día se puede!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bianca anda ocupadísima quien sabe con qué, pero al parecer bien. Le escribí la semana pasada, porque ya me tenía preocupada. Me respondió apenas ayer o anteayer y amenazó con vernos aquí , pero nada!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ILoveMakeup84* 

 
_Hola!!! aqui estoy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Ya alistando mi viaje a Estados Unidos. Super emocionada de ir al CCO! ojalà encuentre cosas buenas..
Ana que pena que llegaste tarde al IMATS 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Espero que el proximo año puedas ir más temprano para que no te pierdas de nada..._

 
¡Qué emoción Ana! Espero que te encuentres muchas cosas hermosas y valiosas!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Purple* 

 
_Si, ya lo se, ya estaba medio enojada con mi marido, pero ni modo, el próximo año no lo llevo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, aunque no creo que se quiera quedar, porque le gusta mucho lo de los efectos especiales, el maquillaje de las películas y el bodypainting 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




de hecho tooodas las fotos de chicas con bodypainting él las tomó, y mientras yo en la fila de MUFE!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Después me llevó al CCO de Palm Springs, y encontré la sombra Ochre Style de MAC que hace años que buscaba y no la habia podido encontrar, y tambien compré The Perfect Cheek. Lo que no pude encontrar por ningun lado son los pearlglide, espero que en unos mesecitos mas aparezcan por algun CCO.
Que emoción con lo de tu viaje, disfrutalo, approvechalo y cómprate tooodo lo que puedas!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Que bueno que las vuelvo a ver por aquí, ya las extrañaba
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





 No debes llevar a tu marido a menos que el pague por todo, haga las colas en tu lugar y se ponga muy abusado para tomar las cosas valiosas antes de que otra persona te gane la partida!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







No puedo creer que encontraras The Perfect Cheek!! No lo tengo y muero por él. Ya será... ¡Disfrútalo por las dos! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Yo he sido buena y después the TTB no he vuelto a comprar nada. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Mis días de niña buena están a  punto de acabar pues ya casi viene In the Groove!!


----------



## Purple (Jun 29, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Hypathya* 

 
_





 Quizá en lugar de mirar, debimos escribir algo!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




¡Qué pena que llegaras tarde y encontraras tanta gente! No sabes cómo estuve pensando en tí!! ¿Qué hará Ana? ¿Qué tanto estará comprando? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Ya revisé tu blog y tu haul!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







¡Qué ganas de haberme ido contigo! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Haber si un día se puede!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bianca anda ocupadísima quien sabe con qué, pero al parecer bien. Le escribí la semana pasada, porque ya me tenía preocupada. Me respondió apenas ayer o anteayer y amenazó con vernos aquí , pero nada!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










¡Qué emoción Ana! Espero que te encuentres muchas cosas hermosas y valiosas!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	















 No debes llevar a tu marido a menos que el pague por todo, haga las colas en tu lugar y se ponga muy abusado para tomar las cosas valiosas antes de que otra persona te gane la partida!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







No puedo creer que encontraras The Perfect Cheek!! No lo tengo y muero por él. Ya será... ¡Disfrútalo por las dos! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Yo he sido buena y después the TTB no he vuelto a comprar nada. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Mis días de niña buena están a  punto de acabar pues ya casi viene In the Groove!!_

 
Es que lo tengo que llevar, porque ninguna de mis amigas me acompaña!! Todas se emocionan muchisimo cuando les platico de los cursos, cuando ven las fotos y lo que compro, y prometen que para el proximo año irán conmigo, pero cuando se acerca la fecha, todas se me hacen para atrás por una cosa o por otra. Y la verdad a mi se me hace que no aguantarían tanto tiempo ahí, porque no son adictas al maquillaje, les gusta pero no asi como a nosotras!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Así que los 2 años que he ido me he llevado a mi esposo, porque es el único que me comprende!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, sólo que ésta vez nos levantamos tarde, hicimos una hora de fila para cruzar a EU, y perdimos 1 hora y media porque se equivocó de camino, asi que en lugar de llegar en 3 horas y media, llegamos en 5!!! El año pasado me fué muy bien porque llegamos a las 9 am, casi en cuanto abrieron, de hecho no hice fila en MUFE, pero esta vez fatal! llegamos a las 12 de medio día y estaba llenísimo! Y si me relevaba en las filas para que yo me paseara por los pasillos viendo y ...comprando, jeje, pero como a él le gusta todo lo de las películas, pues se me escapaba porque también quería aprovechar para ver todo!
Así que deberíamos de hacer un tour al IMATS de las latinas de specktra para el próximo año! 
Y ya sabes, cuando haya algún producto que te mueras por él, apuntámelo en una lista, y en cualquier escapada a algun CCO me fijo a ver si lo tienen y te lo compro. A veces encuentras tesoros ahi sin esperarlo, jajajaja


----------



## Hypathya (Jun 29, 2010)

¡Eres un encanto! Abusando de tí, cuando vuelvas al otro lado ¿Podrías verme un Rizador de pestañas Shu Uemura? Escuché que se va de EU y he querido uno por mucho tiempo. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




No me imagino lo mucho que nos divertiríamos en el IMATS!! Estaría padrísimo ir juntas!! Lo malo es que es probable que acabáramos ultra endeudadas!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Tengo que ir renovando mi visa, antes de planear algo!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Y juntar dinero, claro!!


----------



## Purple (Jun 29, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Hypathya* 

 
_










 ¡Eres un encanto! Abusando de tí, cuando vuelvas al otro lado ¿Podrías verme un Rizador de pestañas Shu Uemura? Escuché que se va de EU y he querido uno por mucho tiempo. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




No me imagino lo mucho que nos divertiríamos en el IMATS!! Estaría padrísimo ir juntas!! Lo malo es que es probable que acabáramos ultra endeudadas!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Tengo que ir renovando mi visa, antes de planear algo!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Y juntar dinero, claro!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Claro que si te lo compro 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, ya sabes.
Fijate que como escuché lo mismo que tú, me preocupé porque es mi rizador favorito, y al mío le acabo de poner el repuesto, pero lo que ví es que en Estados Unidos cerraron las tiendas Shu Uemura, pero Sephora y Saks siguen manejando la marca, así que no se exactamente que sea lo que va a pasar, lo que sí es que yo también tengo pensado comprarme otro y sus repuestos.


----------



## ZARA (Jun 29, 2010)

Hola chicas! Las extrañaba, he tenido muchísisimo trabajo así q no he podido entrar mucho pero bueno sabía que Ana andaba de compritas por el IMATS (q envidia), Eugenia, en la página de makeupholica no tan anónima vi en su tienda el rizador de shu uemura, no sé si todavía tenga pero echale un vistazo, yo tenía entendido que PH vendía shu no te has fijado si tienen el rizador? espero lo encuentres, hablando de abandonos me contaron q Stila está por cerrar xq les ha ido muy mal alguien sabe algo? xq muero por el smudge pot en kitten pero no me lo han enviado y ahora me explicaron q la razón es xq van a cerrar.


----------



## Hypathya (Jun 29, 2010)

¡Hola Ana!

 ¿Cómo va tu día?

¡Muchísimas gracias! No me urge, pero como tú, no sé lo que vaya a pasar y tengo miedo de quedarme sin él!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




¿Qué repuestos usas? Tengo la impresión de que Shu Uemura no los maneja...


----------



## Hypathya (Jun 29, 2010)

¡Hola Zara! Nosotras también te extrañabamos!! Bueno, yo sí!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Esto andaba muy aburrido y callado. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




No tenía idea de que PH vendiera Shu Uemura!! :shoocked: Creo que debo investigar!! Gracias por el tip. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Eso significa, Ana, que te tendría que confirmar!! ¿Si? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




¡Qué pena lo de Stila! Déjame ver que averiguo la próxima semana.


----------



## Purple (Jun 29, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Hypathya* 

 
_¡Hola Ana!

¿Cómo va tu día?

¡Muchísimas gracias! No me urge, pero como tú, no sé lo que vaya a pasar y tengo miedo de quedarme sin él!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




¿Qué repuestos usas? Tengo la impresión de que Shu Uemura no los maneja...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Hola!! hasta ahorita va bien, al ratito que salga de la oficina voy a EU a ver si ya mellego un pedido que hice a Saks, que debió llegarme desde el 16 de junio 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 y nada! a ver si corro con suerte
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
Fijate que no manejan los repuestos 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, viene uno adicional cuando compras el rizador, pero nada mas. Yo si pensaba que los vendian por separado, sorry por la confusión 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, tendre que comprar mas de un rizador, jajajaja.


----------



## Hypathya (Jun 29, 2010)

^ Fíjate que en Sally Beauty Suppl venden unos repuestos de rizador negros y otros (otra marca)  morados. Ambos salen my buenos, duran bastante y tienen buen precio. Son los que yo uso.


----------



## Purple (Jun 30, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Hypathya* 

 
_^ Fíjate que en Sally Beauty Suppl venden unos repuestos de rizador negros y otros (otra marca) morados. Ambos salen my buenos, duran bastante y tienen buen precio. Son los que yo uso. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
Y le quedan bien al rizador de shu uemura? 
Aqui en Mexicali no tenemos sally beauty supply, pero en EU si, voy a a checar en la de ahi a ver si tienen...gracias por el tip!


----------



## ZARA (Jun 30, 2010)

¡hola chicas! ¿cómo están? q bueno q esto ha tenido un poco de movimiento. Pues les cuento que estoy muy triste xq ayer se metieron a robar a mi casa (por 2a. vez en 6 meses), afortunadamente cuando llegué con mi hijo ya se habían ido xq cuando llegó mi marido se dio cuenta q estaban dentro todavía y no saben el susto q me llevé y pues ahora lo importante es q todos estamos bien, aunq muy triste xq los muy ..... (malos) entre lo q se llevaron se robaron todas mis brochas de maquillaje (la mayoría MAC y algunas de TBS) a mi marido fue lo q + coraje le dió y me dijo q el fin me las repondrá aunq a mi lo q + me dolió fue una pulsera q compre en Europa y q tenía dijes de Santitos y Vírgenes de cada lugar q visitamos estaba hermosa y no saben cuanto m duele q se la hayan llevado no respetan ni a los Santos
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Espero me cuenten alguna buena noticia de sus compritas para alegrarme el día.


----------



## Purple (Jun 30, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ZARA* 

 
_¡hola chicas! ¿cómo están? q bueno q esto ha tenido un poco de movimiento. Pues les cuento que estoy muy triste xq ayer se metieron a robar a mi casa (por 2a. vez en 6 meses), afortunadamente cuando llegué con mi hijo ya se habían ido xq cuando llegó mi marido se dio cuenta q estaban dentro todavía y no saben el susto q me llevé y pues ahora lo importante es q todos estamos bien, aunq muy triste xq los muy ..... (malos) entre lo q se llevaron se robaron todas mis brochas de maquillaje (la mayoría MAC y algunas de TBS) a mi marido fue lo q + coraje le dió y me dijo q el fin me las repondrá aunq a mi lo q + me dolió fue una pulsera q compre en Europa y q tenía dijes de Santitos y Vírgenes de cada lugar q visitamos estaba hermosa y no saben cuanto m duele q se la hayan llevado no respetan ni a los Santos
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Espero me cuenten alguna buena noticia de sus compritas para alegrarme el día._

 
Ay que coraje!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 de verdad que que feo se siente cuando entran a robar a tu casa, sientes que invadieron tu privacidad horrible! Y la segunda vez en 2 meses!!?? que barbaros!! Pero pues dentro de lo malo, que bueno que no les toco a ustedes estar ahi, sobre todo por tu hijo. Pudo tu esposo hacer algo para atraparlos? Llegó la policía? Espero que te vaya mejor, despues de ese trago amargo, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




te mando mi apoyo en estos momentos de impotencia, tristeza, y enojo.
Y que mala onda y que raro que se hayan llevado tus brochas...conocerian acaso de maquillaje??


----------



## ZARA (Jun 30, 2010)

Gracias por tus palabras, xq la verdad te sientes muy mal de q invadan el lugar donde te sientes más segura y que entren al cuarto de tu hijo y toquen sus cosas me da mucho coraje, la policía si llegó pero no encontraron a los ladrones y mi esposo gracias a Dios tampoco xq imagínate q el ladron trajera un arma y le hiciera daño, fuimos a levantar el acta y todo eso pero no nos dieron muchas esperanzas, no sé xq se las llevaron xq mi neceser estaba completo con todas las sombras y demás productos, ahorita me siento impotente y además cualquier ruido me asusta. Agradezco tu apoyo


----------



## Hypathya (Jul 4, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Purple* 

 
_Y le quedan bien al rizador de shu uemura? 
Aqui en Mexicali no tenemos sally beauty supply, pero en EU si, voy a a checar en la de ahi a ver si tienen...gracias por el tip!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
No sé corazón, yo tengo 3 rizadores un MAC, un Revlon y un Tweezerman. Nunca he tenido un Shu Uemura. Los repuestos que te digo, le quedan bien a todos los míos. Creo que no pierdes nada con probar. No son muy caros, entre 2 y 5 USD. Yo tengo 2 Sallys muy cerca de casa, si quieres los veo y te los mando!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ZARA* 

 
_¡hola chicas! ¿cómo están? q bueno q esto ha tenido un poco de movimiento. Pues les cuento que estoy muy triste xq ayer se metieron a robar a mi casa (por 2a. vez en 6 meses), afortunadamente cuando llegué con mi hijo ya se habían ido xq cuando llegó mi marido se dio cuenta q estaban dentro todavía y no saben el susto q me llevé y pues ahora lo importante es q todos estamos bien, aunq muy triste xq los muy ..... (malos) entre lo q se llevaron se robaron todas mis brochas de maquillaje (la mayoría MAC y algunas de TBS) a mi marido fue lo q + coraje le dió y me dijo q el fin me las repondrá aunq a mi lo q + me dolió fue una pulsera q compre en Europa y q tenía dijes de Santitos y Vírgenes de cada lugar q visitamos estaba hermosa y no saben cuanto m duele q se la hayan llevado no respetan ni a los Santos
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Espero me cuenten alguna buena noticia de sus compritas para alegrarme el día._

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ZARA* 

 
_Gracias por tus palabras, xq la verdad te sientes muy mal de q invadan el lugar donde te sientes más segura y que entren al cuarto de tu hijo y toquen sus cosas me da mucho coraje, la policía si llegó pero no encontraron a los ladrones y mi esposo gracias a Dios tampoco xq imagínate q el ladron trajera un arma y le hiciera daño, fuimos a levantar el acta y todo eso pero no nos dieron muchas esperanzas, no sé xq se las llevaron xq mi neceser estaba completo con todas las sombras y demás productos, ahorita me siento impotente y además cualquier ruido me asusta. Agradezco tu apoyo_

 
Zara no sabes cómo lamento que hayas pasado por todo esto!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Lamento también, no haber podido entrar aquí estos últimos días y enterarme antes. Entiendo lo enojada, dolida e impotente que debes sentirte. Estoy contigo. Sé que lo que se llevaron tiene para tí un valor muy grande y que sabes que las personas que se llevaron tus cosas no sabrán valorarlas como tú. Sin embargo, piensa que a pesar de todo tu marido, tu hijo y tu se encuentran bien. Piensa que quizá la pulserita te protegió pues nadie estaba en casa y que con suerte, terminará con alguien a quien le haga falta. Reza por ello y verás que sólo recibirás bendiciones. Espero que en estos días te encuentres mejor y un poquito más tranquila y serena. Te mando un beso enorme y si me necesitas para algo, sólo mándame un pm y con gusto lo haré. Que tus días se colmen de paz y bendiciones.


----------



## ZARA (Jul 5, 2010)

Hola Chicas! No saben como les agradezco sus palabras y bendiciones, ahora me siento un poco más tranquila y tengo q estarlo para no generarle más stress a mi bebé pues desde ese día ha empezado a tener algunos problemas con el habla, me dijeron que son generados por el nerviosismo y la angustia de ver invadido su espacio, así q ahorita estamos dándole mucho cariño y atención y que sepa q lo vamos a proteger y a cuidar y bueno x eso estamos poniendo más seguridad en la casa para q no vuelva a pasar. Gracias infinitamente por darme ánimos y seguimos adelante.


----------



## Hypathya (Jul 6, 2010)

^


----------



## bgajon (Jul 7, 2010)

Hola a todas de nuevo!! He tenido mucho trabajo y cierre de año escolar con mis hijas así que ni tiempo de prender la compu. Las he extrañado mucho, mucho pero bueno al fin ya estoy por aquí.
Zara que pena lo que te pasó, te entiendo perfecto porque a nosotros nos robaron en nuestro primer departamento. La impotencia, rabia y miedo con el que se queda uno es apabullante.
Te mando un abrazo muy grande y espero que pronto tu familia está más tranquila y con más seguridad en tu casa ya no pases por estos sustos.


----------



## Hypathya (Jul 7, 2010)

Hola Bianca!!


----------



## ZARA (Jul 7, 2010)

Bianca, qué gusto verte x aki, ya te extrañabamos y muchas gracias por tus palabras, ahora ya me siento más tranquila y seguimos adelante, mi esposo para animarme me compró varias brochitas en MAC y GOC, obviamente pasará tiempo p tener la cantidad q tenía pero ya tengo suficientes para arreglarme.
Espero q pronto puedas estar nuevamente aki para platicar


----------



## Hypathya (Jul 7, 2010)

¡Qué dulce de tu marido!


----------



## ZARA (Jul 7, 2010)

Si, la verdad es q en ese sentido soporta y apoya bastante bien mi adiccion, (bueno él la tiene pero x la ropa, su guardarropa es más grande q el mio) y aunq a veces no sabe xq tengo tantas sombras con colores parecidos me anima a comprar lo q me gusta y a veces hasta me pregunta si ya llegó la nueva colección y me ha animado a q tome cursos, lamentablemente x ahora el tiempo no me ha dejado con mi bb, pero espero hacerlo + adelante p aprovechar las cosas q tengo.


----------



## bgajon (Jul 8, 2010)

Por lo que veo entonces aquí todas tenemos maridos súper lindos y comprensivos de nuestro hobby jajajaja. 
Que gusto Zara que ya vas teniendo con que arreglarte y vas a ver que poco a poco vas haciendote de una nueva y bella colección. 
Me da mucho gusto estar de vuelta y platicar con uds. y espero ahora si tener tiempo de platicar. Besitos


----------



## Hypathya (Jul 8, 2010)

Sí parece que nuestros maridos son todos un amor!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Zara no sabes cómo me alegro también de que ya tengas brochitas para comenzar a reemplazar las que perdiste!! Quizá te convenga aprovechar y hacerte de los juegos que salen con Digi Pops o Tartan Tale!

Bianca ojalá que ahora sí ya tengas tiempo para nosotras, te extrañamos preciosa!!


----------



## ZARA (Jul 9, 2010)

Que gusto platicar con ustedes, la q parece q anda un poco ocupada es Ana no la hemos visto x aki, he visto comentarios q cuando son brochas de colecciones bajan un poco la calidad, ustedes q opinan? se me antojan las de tartan tale me imagino q deben tener un diseño especial


----------



## Hypathya (Jul 10, 2010)

Sí, no tengo idea dónde anda!! ¿Ana dónde estás? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Fíjate que no puedo opinar, porque no tengo ningún set de esos. Siempre he querido uno pero nunca termino de animarme.


----------



## bgajon (Jul 10, 2010)

Yo tengo dos sets de brochas de Colour Craft y me salieron muy buenas. Bueno honestamente las uso solo para retocar mi maquillaje, aunque la 224SE si la uso diario y me salió tan buena que no he sentido la necesidad de comprar la de tamaño normal.
Ahora que empiecen a hacer los reviews aquí y en Makeupalley de estos sets podrás tomar una decisión mejor informada.
Ana me uno a las preguntas de dónde andas y de que se te extraña, besos a tí y espero que tú y tú familia estén bien.


----------



## Purple (Jul 10, 2010)

Hola a todas!!!! Entré un ratito para saludarlas, en el thread de In the Groove les platico mi Stereo Roseaventura para que vean lo que ando haciendo en mi ausencia de specktra, jeje.
Ana: disfruta de tus vacaciones y compra muuuuchas cositas, todo lo que puedas, no importa que exprimas las tarjetas, aprovecha!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Zara: Comprar y renovar tu kit de maquillaje es super buena terapia
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!!! Mi apoyo desde Mexicali para ti
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Saluditos a toooodas, espero poder quedarme mas tiempo dentro de unos dias para platicar con calma...besos!


----------



## bgajon (Jul 10, 2010)

Si Ana ya se te extraña pero que bueno saber de ti. Besos.


----------



## makeupholism (Jul 18, 2010)

Mi querida Eugenia, me dejaste con el gusanito de Specktra, que te dije que nunca me venía a parar por aquí, jijiji. Me daré vueltas más seguido pa' platicar de la adicción, jajajaj!! Y hablando de adicciones, me acabo de comprar el lapicito negro del smokey de Scott Barnes del viernes... baratísimo!! 2x$50 pesitos!! 

Y bueno, gusto ver que por acá también anda bgajon (hace mucho no te leo!! te has perdido del twitter!)

saludos!!! 
paty.


----------



## bgajon (Jul 18, 2010)

Hola Paty! Que bueno verte por acá. y he estado ausente porque entre mis hijas, fin de cursos, vacaciones y ver en que ocupo a mis criaturas no he tenido tiempo. Me da gusto que ahora también te pasees por estos lares. Besitos


----------



## ZARA (Jul 19, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *makeupholism* 

 
_Mi querida Eugenia, me dejaste con el gusanito de Specktra, que te dije que nunca me venía a parar por aquí, jijiji. Me daré vueltas más seguido pa' platicar de la adicción, jajajaj!! Y hablando de adicciones, me acabo de comprar el lapicito negro del smokey de Scott Barnes del viernes... baratísimo!! 2x$50 pesitos!! 

Y bueno, gusto ver que por acá también anda bgajon (hace mucho no te leo!! te has perdido del twitter!)

saludos!!! 
paty._

 
¡Bienvenida! que gusto tenerte por aki, yo te conozco porq me gusta ver tus videos, las reseñas de productos y tu blog, espero q aki también nos compartas mucho de tu adicción.


----------



## Purple (Jul 19, 2010)

Bienvenida Patty! No tengo el gusto de conocerte, pero ya tendremos tiempo de platicar y conocernos por aqui
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.


----------



## Hypathya (Jul 22, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *makeupholism* 

 
_Mi querida Eugenia, me dejaste con el gusanito de Specktra, que te dije que nunca me venía a parar por aquí, jijiji. Me daré vueltas más seguido pa' platicar de la adicción, jajajaj!! Y hablando de adicciones, me acabo de comprar el lapicito negro del smokey de Scott Barnes del viernes... baratísimo!! 2x$50 pesitos!! 

Y bueno, gusto ver que por acá también anda bgajon (hace mucho no te leo!! te has perdido del twitter!)

saludos!!! 
paty._

 
¡Hola Patty! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Me alegra que te dieras la vuelta por aquí!! Es un gusto!! Espero que te quedes, eh?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Así esto se pone mejor!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Por cierto, ¿dónde anda nuestra LadyJoyce? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Yo no he ido por mis lapicitos... no he tenido tiempo!! Hay que reunirnos a hacer Scott Barnes Smokeys!! Haber si nos regalas el tutorial del look azul del otro día!!

Bianca y Patty: Diviertánse en Antara!! Yo no podré ir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 entre todo lo que tengo qué hacer y la tormenta anunciada me es imposible!! Tomen fotitos y cuéntenme tooodo el chisme!!


----------



## lady joce (Jul 22, 2010)

hola chicas!!! las he extrañado mucho!! no he estado por aqui pues he estado saliendo de vacaciones
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, pero ahora estoy de vuelta! les cuento que de la colección de in the groove no compré nada, pues quiero ahorrar lo más posible para las colecciones de otoño-invierno que se ven super bien

espero que estén bien


----------



## Hypathya (Jul 23, 2010)

^ Hola nena!! Invita, no?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




¡Qué bueno verte de nuevo!


----------



## bgajon (Aug 11, 2010)

Hola chicas! Estoy aprovechando que tuve unos días de descanso sin hijas que se fueron con los abuelos, yupi!! Las amo y adoro pero como agradezco que de vez en cuando yo también tengo unas vacaciones. 
En fin estos días le he dado vuelo a poder leer y leer blogs pero me di cuenta de que no tengo más que el blog de Paty para leer de maquillaje en español.
Quería entonces pedirles que si me pueden sugerir blogs que les encanten, ya sean en inglés ó de preferencia en español?
Gracias y espero que todas tengan una inda tarde


----------



## Hypathya (Aug 13, 2010)

¡Hola Preciosa! No he podido estar mucho por aquí, pues mi mami está de visita. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







¡Qué bien que tengas un tiempito para dedicarte a tí y lo que más te gusta! ¿Te animaste a los cursos en IDIP?

Hablando de blogs en Español, Ana de Mexicali tiene uno muy bonito que se llama Contempo Beauty. Tiene muchos looks muy bonitos, fotos y mucho, mucho maquillaje!!


----------



## Purple (Aug 14, 2010)

Gracias por la publicidad, Eugenia!! Luego te paso tu comisión! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



No, ya en serio, gracias, y apoyenme con sugerencias, criticas, peticiones y consejos, ok? Visitenme! hay un enlace para mi blog abajo, en mi firma.
Me puse a hacer éste blog porque no encontraba blogs de maquillaje en español, y los poquitos que me aparecían eran sin actualiza, por eso me atreví a diseñar el mío y trato de no dejar pasar muchos días sin actualizarlo.
No conozco el de Paty, pasenmelo para verlo, porfas
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
Que padre que estés de vacaciones, Bianca, yo ya las necesito!! Estas "vacaciones" escolares me vuelven loca porque yo sigo trabajando en la oficina y con broncas para que me cuiden a mi hija, pero ya casi regresan a clases asi que se verán más relajados mis días, jeje.


----------



## Hypathya (Aug 15, 2010)

De nada nena!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Me encanta tu blog y aunque nunca te he dejado comentarios, siempre trato de leerte!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Es muy cierto, casi no hay blogs en español. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ¡Tenemos que ponernos las pilas! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mi mami ya se fué y ando un poquito tristona.


----------



## Purple (Aug 16, 2010)

Te comprendo! Me imagino como has de estar sin tu mamy! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ya lo viví! Eso me pasaba cuando vivía en Monterrey, cada vacaciones que nos veíamos, la separación era fatal! Ypeor el drama que hacía mi niña por separarla de su abuelita, no, no horrible!


----------



## bgajon (Aug 16, 2010)

Oigan chicas temptalia ya sacó su reseña de Venomous Villains!! La verdad después de ver su reseña mi lista se hizo bien chiquita, honestamente estoy pensando que estoy enferma porque últimamente no me llaman las colecciones. :O
Ánimo y muchos abrazos Eugenia.


----------



## Hypathya (Aug 16, 2010)

¡Gracias preciosas! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Ya estoy mejor, lo difícil es día de la separación. Ahora ya sólo estoy pensando "a esta hora la semana pasada andabamos en ..." 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ¡Ni modo, así es la vida!

¿Qué onda contigo Bianca? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 No te puedo creer esto!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Ya llevas un rato sin querer nada!! Andas medio makeup depre??? Necesitas un tratamiento!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




A mí me pasó lo contrario, no puedo creer la cantidad de cosas que quiero, incluídas las cajas en la que a ella le entregaron la colección. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Por cierto, que ya no me contaste si te animaste a IDIP o no.


----------



## bgajon (Aug 16, 2010)

No me he animado a lo de los cursos por ahorita porque voy a tomar uno tipo Escuela para padres entonces no voy a tener por 3 meses mucho tiempo que digamos, pero en cuanto tenga tiempo me lanzaré porque me llama mucho la atención.
Este sábado mi marido da un curso de iluminación y yo voy a maquillar a la modelo. Prometo poner fotos en cuanto las tenga.
Y lo que puse de que no me llamaba la de Venomous Villains fue parcialmente incorrecto, de mi lista original que era TODO solamente voy a querer 6 u 8 cosas, así que si creo que necesito una intervención de maquillaje porque ando muy agüitada. Jajaja!
Oye Eugenia yo he tenido desde hace tiempo ganas de pedirte si podrías poner fotos de tu colección de esmaltes de uñas, please, porfavor de bonita manera?? Es que desde que dijiste que tienes no se cuantos sueño con verla, jajajaja.
Otra cosa es que si sabes dónde venden OPI? Digo aparte de los salones de belleza de Perisur, porque siempre que quiero de las colecciones que salen nunca encuentro y en Perisur no siempre las traen, a lo mejor tu tienes informantes por en esto también.


----------



## Hypathya (Aug 17, 2010)

Bianca qué emoción!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Ser la esposa de un fotógrafo tiene sus ventajas!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Lo que me pides es un proyecto enooooorme!! Voy a ir pensando en hacerlo... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Espero encontrar un tiempo pronto y darte gusto!!!

Respecto a OPI, yo no tengo ninguno; pero he visto en un saloncito de uñas en Plaza Universidad y como tu dices, en Perisur. Déjame averigüar


----------



## Purple (Aug 19, 2010)

Bianca, me acordé de tí cuando ví estas bellezas! Lushious Beauty  Blog Archive  Les Khakis de Chanel - Vogue’s fashion’s night out
Me encantaron los colores! Aunque yo casi no use esmaltes de uñas, compro como si tuviera 6 manos y 6 pies, y éstas no las debo dejar pasar!


----------



## bgajon (Aug 19, 2010)

Gracias Ana por el link. En la sección de Chanel de aquí ya había visto algo de información y que supuestamente iban a ser una colección exclusiva de Rusia pero a ver si de casualidad la hacen mundial. Yo también me pinto muy de vez en cuando las uñas pero tengo esmaltes como si tuviera 3 manos y pies (yo todavía no tengo colección sustanciosa francamente, jajaja). Justo hoy estoy usando por segunda vez Facettes D'or es el colmo la pereza que me da ponerme esmalte pero soy buenísima para comprarlos. Ahora estoy esperando para hacer mi pedido de Chanel y comprar el muy deseado Paradoxal


----------



## Purple (Aug 19, 2010)

Ahhh ya see! Paradoxal está divino
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!! fijate que hace 5 meses hice un pedido de 15 esmaltes de uñas de Zoya, y preguntame si los he usado....ninguno!!! Estan nuevecitos! Soy un caos para lo que tenga que ver con las uñas, por mas que trato de usar esmaltes, me quedo en las promesas y en los propósitos!
Estaba leyendo que Chanel Les Khakis de Chanel si sale en EU, en las boutiques de Chanel, en Chanel.com y en algunas tiendas departamentales, asi que si me tocará verlas!! Si no sale en México y quieren que les mande algo, me dicen, con todo gusto fomentaría su adicción, jeje


----------



## bgajon (Aug 20, 2010)

Si no llega aquí JURA que si te los voy a encargar, jajaja. 
Calla de no usar los esmaltes, yo me apuré a conseguir Nouvelle Vague estaba toda como niña chiquita por tenerlo Y NO LO HE USADO!!!
Es el colmo, en cuanto me quite este manicure me voy a poner ese.
Oye y para cuándo era la fiesta de tu niña? Cómo vas o cómo te fue?


----------



## Purple (Aug 20, 2010)

Va a ser el domingo 29 de Agosto, así que todavía no he terminado con las vueltas! Andamos en la repartición de invitaciones y todavía ayer apenas fui a reservar una salita lounge. Como es de las Barbies Fashionistas la mamá anda toda fascinada
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  parece mi fiesta
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




y afinando los últimos detalles de la albercada. Y con este calorón de los mil diablos las vueltas son un sacrificio, pero ahora si que lo que sea por los hijos, jeje


----------



## Hypathya (Aug 30, 2010)

Hola Ana!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Hola Bianca!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Espero que la fiesta de tu niña, Ana, haya salido fantástica y que haya merecido la pena el esfuerzo!! Mis mejores deseos y un besote para tu pequeña.

Les cuento a las dos, que mi SA me dijo que a los Make Up Studio y boutiques de Chanel llegarían 2 (sí 2) colecciones súper LE, súper exclusivas durante los próximos meses (cruzo los dedos para que Les Khakis sea una de ellas... esta es la continuación de Jade del año pasado) además de una edición conmemorativa del Bicentenario!! Esta última, creo estará disponible en todos los mostradores. En fín, esta temporada va a estar mega intensa!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




En cuanto a esmaltes, yo tengo como para 10 manos y 10 pies... como la mitad nunca han sido abiertos y una cuarta parte usado una sola vez... aún así los sigo comprando. Hay algo irresistible en esas pequeñas botellitas de color.


----------



## Purple (Aug 30, 2010)

Gracias! Ayer fue la fiesta y mi hija se la paso divertidisima y muy contenta, que eso era el objetivo principal, aunque la mama haya quedado agotadisima! Y ahora si a dedicarle mas tiempo al trabajo
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, y a specktra, por supuesto!


----------



## Hypathya (Aug 31, 2010)

Ana, recuerda que Specktra y tus amigas de aquí son lo primero!! Si te queda tiempo, puedes trabajar. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Me alegro que tu nena se lo haya pasado súper!!


----------



## makeupholism (Sep 1, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bgajon* 

 
_Otra cosa es que si sabes dónde venden OPI? Digo aparte de los salones de belleza de Perisur, porque siempre que quiero de las colecciones que salen nunca encuentro y en Perisur no siempre las traen, a lo mejor tu tienes informantes por en esto también._

 
Yo he visto Opi en una tienda que venden pelucas y cosas así en la calle de Horacio... mmhh déjame me acuerdo exactamente a qué altura... es como que entre Petrarca y Suderman... paso caminando por ahí muy seguido y los veo en el mostrador, nunca he entrado, pero veo el Opi desde la banqueta, jiji.


----------



## Hypathya (Sep 1, 2010)

^ Fantástico tip!! Ya que no puedes darnos dirección exacta, vas a tener que llevarnos a Bianca y a mi.


----------



## bgajon (Sep 4, 2010)

Creo saber donde es que dices, me daré una vuelta para checar. En cuanto averigües bien Paty la dirección o yo la tenga la ponemos aquí.
Ana que bueno que te fue muy bien en la fiesta y lo más importante es que tu hija fue muy feliz.


----------



## Purple (Sep 4, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bgajon* 

 
_Creo saber donde es que dices, me daré una vuelta para checar. En cuanto averigües bien Paty la dirección o yo la tenga la ponemos aquí.
Ana que bueno que te fue muy bien en la fiesta y lo más importante es que tu hija fue muy feliz._

 
Gracias Bianca, subí algunas fotos de la fiesta en mi blog, por si quieren verlas, para que vean en lo que me entretuve todo este tiempo, jeje.


----------



## bgajon (Sep 5, 2010)

WOW!! Que hermosa fiesta! Creo que podrías ser organizadora de eventos porque en verdad te quedó de lujo, felicidades.


----------



## Hypathya (Sep 5, 2010)

Ana la fiesta estuvo increíble!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













¡Qué bonita la decoración y la piscina! ¡Los cupcakes se veían hermosos y deliciosos! Tu nena estaba lo más de guapa!!

Yo quiero una fiesta así!!


----------



## Hypathya (Sep 5, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bgajon* 

 
_WOW!! Que hermosa fiesta! Creo que podrías ser organizadora de eventos porque en verdad te quedó de lujo, felicidades._

 
¡Hola preciosa! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ¿Cómo vas? Espero que ya estés un poquitín más tranquila y relajada.

Sí contratemos a Ana!! Insisto yo quiero una fiesta así.


----------



## Purple (Sep 5, 2010)

Muchas gracias por sus comentarios! La verdad si fué agotador, porque se me juntó con que no tuve vacaciones en la oficina y mi hija sí, entonces fué conseguir cursos de verano para que se estuviera aunque fueran 4 horas y ya mi mamá me la cuiadara el resto del tiempo hasta que yo saliera del trabajo, en la tarde sus clases de natación, y agrégale los preparativos del regreso a la escuela, entonces eso de la fiesta si me complicaba un poco.
Además de que se me hizo fácil y me puse a hacer las invitaciones, los centros de mesa, "editar" la música, comprar todas las cosas para que mi tía me hiciera los cup cakes, no, no, creo que por eso terminé agotadísima
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 pero valió la pena porque mi niña se la pasó de lo mas contenta (en el agua, porque ni siquiera salió a comer! solo salió del agua para tomarse fotos!).
Pero cuando quieran hacemos un super Specktra Party y ademas de conocernos nos divertimos como enanas hablando de maquillaje!!


----------



## Hypathya (Sep 5, 2010)

^ Lo que una es capaz de hacer por los que amamos. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 La verdad se notó el cariño y esfuerzo que le pusiste. Tu nena es muy afortunada de tener una mami que la adore tanto!!

Una Specktra Party sería lo máximo!!


----------



## ZARA (Sep 6, 2010)

Ya vi las fotos, te quedó super bonita la fiesta, si fuera niña otra vez me encantaría una, mi adoración eran las barbies, su ropa, sus muebles, en fin pero ahorita después de mis 2 sobrinas solo quedan algunos restos de lo q fue la casa q tenía, felicidades Ana porq cuando eres mamá y trabajas y quieres darle lo mejor a tu hija se nota q te convertiste en pulpo muy fashion para organizarlo todo.


----------



## Purple (Sep 6, 2010)

Gracias Zara! Has de saber que la fiesta parecia que era para mi!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




La fiesta fashion que nunca tuve!!, Lo bueno que mi hija escogió ese tema porque  yo feliz, jeje....asi que si era pesado hacer las cosas y sobretodo el tiempo que no tenía para hacerlas, pero yo encantada de la vida imaginandome como quedaría si hiciera tal o cual cosa.


----------



## Hypathya (Sep 6, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ZARA* 

 
_pulpo muy fashion para organizarlo todo._


----------



## Purple (Sep 14, 2010)

Chicas, alguien de casualidad o mas bien de puro milagro han visto en sus counters de Chanel el quad de sombras Beiges de Chanel?? Ya se que salió hace mil años y de edición limitada, pero de pronto me entró la "urgencia" de tenerlo, jeje, me dicen si lo han visto, please


----------



## Hypathya (Sep 14, 2010)

^ Preciosa, ¿cuál Beiges quieres? ¿Les Beiges o Les Beiges Velours? 

Les Beiges fué EL exclusivo para Estados Unidos. Les Beiges Velours salió aquí y si me dejas checar igual y te lo encuentro!!


----------



## Purple (Sep 14, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Hypathya* 

 
_^ Preciosa, ¿cuál Beiges quieres? ¿Les Beiges o Les Beiges Velours? 

Les Beiges fué EL exclusivo para Estados Unidos. Les Beiges Velours salió aquí y si me dejas checar igual y te lo encuentro!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Gracias Eugenia! Pero tengo Les Beiges Velours, quiero Les Beiges, no lo he encontrado por ningun lado


----------



## Hypathya (Sep 14, 2010)

Entonces en México no lo hay!! Aquí no llegó 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Yo también lo quería. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Te encontré esto:

eBay.com.sg: Chanel QUADRA EYE SHADOW 13 BEIGES DE CHANEL NIB (item 390224983994 end time Aug 16, 2010 06:00:49 SGT)


----------



## mexicana32 (Sep 15, 2010)

Hola chicas que tal 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Una dudita, ustedes que todo lo saben del mundo del maqui 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, me quede con ganas de comprarme uno de los Chromagraphic Pencils y los he buscado y solo los he encontrado en la web de MacPro, pero me pide un # de membresia para poder comprar en su pagina, y no se que onda, como le hago para conseguir esa membresía? O sabran donde mas puedo encontrarlos? Porque ni en ebay los encuentro 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gracias, saluditos!!!


----------



## Hypathya (Sep 15, 2010)

^ ¡Hola nena! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Espero que te quedes a platicar con nosotras, eh!!

Mira, los chromagrafic los encuentras en cualquier MAC Pro o FSS Store. Si estás en el DF, por el momento están agotados pero puedo avisarte en cuanto los resurtan. Aquí en el DF los Pro y FFS son: Perisur, Delta, Antara y creo que Duraznos y Reforma 222.

En efecto, para comprar en línea en Macpro.com necesitas una membresía PPID o MAC Pro Card. Sin embargo, aún teniéndola, si resides fuera de Estados Unidos, no es posible. 

Para tener una membresía MAC Pro debes acreditar que eres maquillista profesional, técnica en uñas, actriz, estilista, bailarina o performer de cualquier tipo, fotógrafa, cosmetóloga, etc. Necesitas llevar 2 o más documentos que demuestren que ejerces cualquiera de las profesiones arriba listadas de manera profesional, llenar una solicitud, una copia de tu credencial de elector, una copia de un comprobante de domicilio y hacer un pago en el banco.


----------



## Purple (Sep 16, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mexicana32* 

 
_Hola chicas que tal 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Una dudita, ustedes que todo lo saben del mundo del maqui 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, me quede con ganas de comprarme uno de los Chromagraphic Pencils y los he buscado y solo los he encontrado en la web de MacPro, pero me pide un # de membresia para poder comprar en su pagina, y no se que onda, como le hago para conseguir esa membresía? O sabran donde mas puedo encontrarlos? Porque ni en ebay los encuentro 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gracias, saluditos!!!_

 
Hola!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Si, mi memoria no me falla...eres de Mexicali, verdad? Si es así, puedes comprar por teléfono en la página de Mac Pro sin tener membresia,no es necesaria, solo debes de tener una dirección en Estados Unidos a donde te envíen las cosas, y listo! Otra opción puede ser que en el counter de Macy´s de el IVM te dan un número teléfonico (no recuerdo si es de Canada o de EU) donde puedes ordenar cosas de colecciones pasadas, pero igual te llegan a una dirección en EU. 
Ya checaste en el CCO de San Ysidro? hace 2 meses que fuí ahi tenían los Chromagraphic pencils, pero no se si todavía estén.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Saludos y no te desaparezcas!


----------



## mexicana32 (Sep 16, 2010)

muchas gracias chicas sabia que ustedes sabrian 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




siii soy de Mexicali (que buena memoria 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ), entro y las leo de vez en cuando, me emociono cuando leo sobre sus compras jaja como si fueran mias, pero la verdad es que soy pesima maquillandome y tengo solo lo escencial.. lo mas osado que he comprado es la paleta de 88 segun para practicar y no mas no me queda jeje


----------



## Hypathya (Sep 16, 2010)

Pues quédate con nosotras y así aprendemos juntas!!


----------



## Purple (Sep 16, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Hypathya* 

 
_Entonces en México no lo hay!! Aquí no llegó 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Yo también lo quería. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Te encontré esto:

eBay.com.sg: Chanel QUADRA EYE SHADOW 13 BEIGES DE CHANEL NIB (item 390224983994 end time Aug 16, 2010 06:00:49 SGT)_

 
Gracias preciosa! Ni modo, seguiré buscando, a ver si la encuentro por alguna parte


----------



## Hypathya (Sep 16, 2010)

^ Espero que sí lo encuentres!!


----------



## Purple (Sep 17, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mexicana32* 

 
_muchas gracias chicas sabia que ustedes sabrian 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




siii soy de Mexicali (que buena memoria 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ), entro y las leo de vez en cuando, me emociono cuando leo sobre sus compras jaja como si fueran mias, pero la verdad es que soy pesima maquillandome y tengo solo lo escencial.. lo mas osado que he comprado es la paleta de 88 segun para practicar y no mas no me queda jeje_

 
Fijate que yo no  tengo esa paletta pero he visto que hacen unos looks muy padres con ella sola o combinandola con sombras de otras marcas, asi que sigue practicando y veras que pronto seras una experta


----------



## mexicana32 (Sep 18, 2010)

yo me anime a comprarla x lo mismo de que me falta mucha practica y me daba cosa gastar en sombras de mas calidad..esa paleta me costo menos de 20 USD en ebay..lo que si es que estan como muy polvosas, pero bueno para la practica estan bien


----------



## Hypathya (Sep 18, 2010)

^ Sigue así la práctica hace al maestro!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ana preciosa, ya no te he visto en el twitter!!


----------



## Purple (Sep 18, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Hypathya* 

 
_^ Sigue así la práctica hace al maestro!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ana preciosa, ya no te he visto en el twitter!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_

 
Es que no he entrado! Se me olvida que lo tengo!! 
Me pondrè un hilito rojo en el dedo para acordarme que tengo twitter 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, sabes que ya tenìa una cuenta de hace mas de un año y ni me acordaba, jeje


----------



## Hypathya (Sep 18, 2010)

^^


----------



## Purple (Sep 23, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mexicana32* 

 
_Hola chicas que tal 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Una dudita, ustedes que todo lo saben del mundo del maqui 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, me quede con ganas de comprarme uno de los Chromagraphic Pencils y los he buscado y solo los he encontrado en la web de MacPro, pero me pide un # de membresia para poder comprar en su pagina, y no se que onda, como le hago para conseguir esa membresía? O sabran donde mas puedo encontrarlos? Porque ni en ebay los encuentro 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gracias, saluditos!!!_

 
Hola! recibí un correo de maccosmetics.com donde avisan que en su página por tiempo limitado estaran vendiendo algunos productos pro, incluyendo los chromagraphic pencils, sin necesidad de membresia pro, solo que ordenandolos en www.maccosmetics.com y poniendo una dirección en EU para que te lleguen, el envío es gratis con cualquier compra usando el código SS11 hasta el 26 de septiembre. Aprovecha!


----------



## mexicana32 (Sep 27, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Purple* 

 
_Hola! recibí un correo de maccosmetics.com donde avisan que en su página por tiempo limitado estaran vendiendo algunos productos pro, incluyendo los chromagraphic pencils, sin necesidad de membresia pro, solo que ordenandolos en www.maccosmetics.com y poniendo una dirección en EU para que te lleguen, el envío es gratis con cualquier compra usando el código SS11 hasta el 26 de septiembre. Aprovecha!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 


buu apenas vi tu mensajito 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 too late


----------



## mexicana32 (Sep 28, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mexicana32* 

 
_buu apenas vi tu mensajito 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 too late_

 

me autocito porque entre hace rato y aun esta!! se puede comprar online directo en la web de MAC 





M·A·C Cosmetics | Chromagraphic Pencil


----------



## Purple (Sep 28, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mexicana32* 

 
_
me autocito porque entre hace rato y aun esta!! se puede comprar online directo en la web de MAC 





M·A·C Cosmetics | Chromagraphic Pencil_

 
que bueno!!, aprovecha porque es temporal, antes de que los quiten y los dejen otra vez solo en mac pro


----------



## mexicana32 (Sep 29, 2010)

Y estoy viendo en temptalia que van a volver los chromagraphic en la coleccion Cham-Pale Collection


----------



## bgajon (Oct 17, 2010)

Chicas tenemos muy olvidado este thread. Imagino que todas estamos súper ocupadas pero bueno. Les mando un saludo y beso a todas y qué tal lo de Tartan Tlae!!! Estoy súper emocionada con esta colección espero que las sombras tengan buena pigmentación y desde ahorita voy a empezar a ahorrar para comprarme muchas cositas.


----------



## Purple (Oct 17, 2010)

Tienes razon, Bianca, lo hemos abandonado! que bueno que lo rescataste!
  	Pues hasta hoy lo que he visto de Tartan Tale me ha encantado! espero que no ande recortada de dinero para esas fechas, o no se que tendre que ponerme a  hacer para juntar dinero (porque ahorrar esta medio dificil, jeje)


----------



## bgajon (Nov 22, 2010)

Soy una viciosa de lo peor. Como este mes a final de cuentas no me compré nada de MAC porque ya no encontre los pearlglide liners que quería hoy me di una vuelta a Probell. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  	Fui porque Eugenia o Paty (no recuerdo) me comentaron que vendían China Glaze y que tenían las colecciones de temporada.
  	Fui al de Av. Coyoacán y salí feliz porque encontré esmaltes holográficos. FYI de la colección OMG y de la colección Kaleidoscope encontré Tickle my triangle 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 y Kaleidoscope Him Out. 

  	Los esmaltes están increíbles pero sobre todo FYI es el mejor "nude" que hay para las uñas porque da unos tonos tornasolados en verde, azul y arena maravillosos. 
  	Estoy pensando seriamente visitar varios Probell para ver si encuentro más de estas joyas.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Les digo que soy caso perdido!!


----------



## Purple (Dec 4, 2010)

Hola a todas!!! Las he extrañado mucho! Parece que no nos gustó mucho el nuevo diseño de Specktra o serán las fechas de la temporada navideña que nos traen vueltas locas con tanta compra (ojalá!!). Espero que estén todas bien disfrutando de su familia, de sus seres queridos y de su maquillaje!!! Saludos!!
  	P.D.- Bianca: Disfruta tus esmaltes!!


----------



## carina (Dec 20, 2010)

para estas fechas que tanto ya merecemos estar en familia y gozarla sin tanto estreesss que recomendaciones hay para el maquillaje de noche buena??


----------



## bgajon (Mar 17, 2011)

Chicas hay que revivir este thread! Mis noticias son que al fin conocí en vivo y a todo color a las bellas Eugenia (Hypathy11) y Paty (makeupholism) en el evento de la Mujer Maravilla. Fue un primer encuentro muy bueno, las dos son súper alivianadas, amables y cotorras por lo que pasamos muy buen rato. 
  	Después de eso por twitter hemos estado con chorros de mensajes y el martes pasado Paty nos zonzacó  para ir al CCO con ella, fue una mañana genial de shopping con descuento y de cosas que ya no se encuentran. Fíjense si no son lindas que Paty compró la última brocha 225 descontinuada que había y pensaba llevarsela a una amiga. Cuando habló con la amiga para preguntarle si la tenía y esta le dijo que si yo salté para decir "Yo no tengo  mejor véndemela a mi" y así lo hizo, ya ven porque les digo que es súper linda. Ese día conocí hasta el patodepa!
  	Y hoy nos fuimos a tomar un café y tengo que decirles que es genial el poder hablar con gente normal que sólo platica de maquillaje, jajaja!
  	Cómo podrán ver parte del primer meet-up de la división mexicana de specktra fue un éxito.
  	Me gustaría mucho conocerlas a todas porque al menos mi experiencia con estas bellas mujeres ha sido maravillosa.
  	Besos y ojalá escriban pronto en este thread.


----------



## Hypathya (Mar 18, 2011)

JAJAJA!! Bianca, ya te lo había dicho pero eres mi gemela perdida!!! Sí fué una semana intensa y súper padre!! Y tienes toda la razón, mi comadre Paty es LA ONDA!!


----------



## danyasi (Mar 19, 2011)

Bianca! Soy Dany (aka danyasi en twitter y Dany Bee en FB), ayer me la pasé de lujo en nuestra mega plática de FB, ojalá se repita pronto, son la onda ustedes ehh!! Gracias por anexarme a su club elite!! Espero que para la próxima ya puedas estar tu también, Eugenia!


----------



## bgajon (Mar 20, 2011)

Dany no es grupo elite es selecto  jajajaja! PAra nada es para verdaderas viciosas y conocedoras como todas las personas que he conocido aquí en specktra.
  	Ojalá y si podamos reunirnos otra vez pero que sea en fin de semana porque estuvimos hasta las 3am en súper cotorreo y necesita ser día no laboral el siguiente para poder descansar.
  	Besos Dany y bienvenida vas a ser feliz aquí porque hay pura gente normal!


----------



## danyasi (Mar 21, 2011)

Definitivamente esas reuniones tienen que hacerse en fin de semana...que bárbaras! hasta las 3 aguantaron! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Y estoy bien contenta de haber encontrado gente normal jajaja que no me va a ver como si estuviera loca cuando hablo de maquillaje!


----------



## ZARA (Apr 14, 2011)

¡Chicas! Que abandonado tenemos esto, pero les cuento que ayer fui a Galerías siguiendo las noticias de Paty sobre Lady gaga y pues ya estaba ahí pero no me gustó nada pues como soy blanca mis labios parecían de muerto. Pero con la sorpresa de que llegaron los cremesheen l/s que por cierto estaban derretidísimos por el calor así q mejor no los compré aunq hubo 2 tonos q me llamaron la atención pero no quiero tener un accidente en mi cosmetiquera, y tambn estaba la cole "Bronze everyday" así q me traje un bronzer para este verano y me confirmaron q para la próxima semana llegará Quite cute q en lo personal no me ha llamado la atención debido a los tonos pastel la verdad no soy muy fan de esos colores. Besos.


----------

